# The Number Game!



## Rod Rego

A lot of the forums I've joined play this game, and it's a fun thing to do when you're bored!

Let's see how high we can count to by Halloween!

I'll start:

*1*


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

2


----------



## ScareShack

1.5+1.5 is?
ok, its 3!!!
think im ,issing something here!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

nope, not missing anything, scareshack, it's this simple. just trying to see how high this can go by Halloween. something different

4


----------



## slimy

I don't get it either.

7


----------



## turtle2778

What happened to 5 and 6 slimy?

8


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope, not playing.................









9


----------



## turtle2778

10 are toooooo


----------



## skeletonowl

Here's your 5 and 6
and your 11


----------



## Rod Rego

Lol, I didn't know this game was so complicated to understand. 

12


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

let's see if I'm doing this right......

13!

how'd I do?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

(hee hee hee. lucky 13! my favorite number)


----------



## Lilly

mine too hawk but here ya go 
14


----------



## Wyatt Furr

15 ghosts-a-haunting,
and a partridge in a dead tree.......


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

16 - but who's counting LOL


----------



## Rod Rego

17


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

18 - boy, too many memories with that number


----------



## Rod Rego

19


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

20 - OOHH one away from being able to drink LOL


----------



## slimy

Me me me me me me me me me me me me mememe me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

TWENTY ONE 
21
21
21 
21
the one I wanted all along.


----------



## turtle2778

*22*


----------



## 1031fan

the number 23


----------



## Rod Rego

24


----------



## slimy

25

I still don't get the point of this. I just wanted to be 21.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

26


----------



## slimy

27


----------



## Wyatt Furr

28
bottles of beer on the wall....


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

29


----------



## Rod Rego

30


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

31


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

32


----------



## pyro

EE---look upside down


----------



## Darkside

34


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

35 ...and still countin'


----------



## Adam I

36 just a number


----------



## slimy

37.....I still don't get this.


----------



## turtle2778

38


----------



## Lilly

# 39


----------



## Adam I

40 I was there


----------



## slimy

41


----------



## Dr Morbius

42 bottles of beer on the wall 42 bottles of beer...you take one down and pass it around....you get the person above my post...


Oh crap. I just went backwards and leaked into another game....YAWN!! Yup, I'm bored.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

43
Oh crap,cant think a of a witty thing to write
I must be tired.


----------



## slimy

44 I'm not tired. I'm just NOT witty.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

45 MPH in the fast lane on the freeway.
"Move over Grandpa, you'll holding up traffic"


----------



## Adam I

46 Degrees would be wonderful tonight


----------



## Lilly

47 -- which is really 11 and that's really 2 and 2 is glad it's not 1 cuz 1 is the loneliest number


----------



## Fangs

48 -- which is the total when 6 and 8 went thru the gate!!! LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr

49---How old I will be in November
I refuse to age gracefully,I will go kicking and screaming.
It just seems natural that way


----------



## slimy

50 = the % off coupon I'm going to use at Michaels later this week.


----------



## Lilly

51...now that's done


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

52 buckies on the wall, 52 buckies to see, take one down, shake it around......and it grabs you and never lets go


----------



## Adam I

53 What a number


----------



## slimy

54 is..... ummmm......... 45 backwards?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


or something


----------



## Adam I

55 is 22 - mirrored on the horizontal


----------



## cindyt7

56, has been rumored to be, the number of licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie roll.


----------



## slimy

57 is the number of licks it took me. I must have cheated.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

58 of the 20th century
the year I was born


----------



## BobC

59 is 69's Jealous cousin


----------



## Lilly

60- the number of pumpkins in the "Great Pumpkin Choir"
don't ask I don't know


----------



## Adam I

61 Nothing comes to mind.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

62 boop booppee doo


----------



## Black Cat

63-63 Chevy, Vlad's first car.


----------



## slimy

64 I'm a filthy who............ 


or something.


----------



## Spooklights

65
Hey, where's my senior discount!


----------



## Adam I

66 as in 1966 the year it all started for ME!


----------



## slimy

67 as in 1967, well I hope something important happened that year....


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

68 - 3 years after I was born


----------



## pyro

69--? na lets not go there


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I can't believe you didn't go there,pyro....

70
the beginning of bad fashion and scary hair


----------



## slimy

71.......... I'm still secretly wishing I had 69


----------



## Adam I

72 .... I still wake up screaming over what I wore in elementary school.


----------



## pyro

73-------i cant remember, its all a blurrr


----------



## slimy

74..... still lame, ( Dammit, I still wish I had 69)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

75
The year I starred in West Side Story in High School.
I was cast as a "Shark" beacuse I was the only kid who looked vaugely Hispanic.


----------



## Adam I

76 as in 1976 Liberty bell in school picture,Bicentennial and Olympics on tv


----------



## Sickie Ickie

77 is Madana's pointy Bra


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

78 - but wishing for 77...the year Elvis died. so sad!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

79 -Who told you Elvis was Dead?
He lives here in Vegas and manages a min-mart.


----------



## Bodybagging

80.......... bring back the 80's


----------



## slimy

81.......I got nothin'


----------



## pyro

82-party party party


----------



## Adam I

83 - M*A*S*H Ends


----------



## Spooklights

84
My first full time job


----------



## Adam I

85
Last of high school, first of college


----------



## Wyatt Furr

86
Starred in "Hello Dolly" at Piemont Light Opera Theater in Oakland,Ca.
No,I did NOT play Dolly,I was Barnaby...
"Holy Cabooses, Cornielius,We're going to New York"


----------



## Lagrousome

87*******the year I lost my vir.......ooops, shouldn't go there hugh?????


----------



## Lagrousome

88**********the year I was getting good at..........oops, shouldn't go there either!!!


----------



## Adam I

89 as in 1989 the year I discovered ketchup is not the same around the world, or at least in Europe.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

90 
the year I move to Las Vegas,
and its never been the same since


----------



## Adam I

91


----------



## ScareShack

92...the year my car was built!


----------



## slimy

93...... still got nuthin'


----------



## Adam I

94 ... the year of my truck


----------



## slimy

95... the year of the truck I'm about to buy.


----------



## Lilly

96 hey thats backwards


----------



## Rod Rego

97 <insert clever phrase that has to do with the number 97 here>


----------



## Adam I

98 as in 1998 Our youngest was born, where the **** has the time went?


----------



## Dr Morbius

99 bottles of beer on the wall..99 bottles of beeeeer!


----------



## Lilly

100 asin HD >hundreddolla


----------



## mnstrmum

101 dalmations? That's alot of dog food. I think I'll need a part-time job!


----------



## slimy

102 the not so well known movie sequel to the Dalmations movie


----------



## pyro

classic rock 103


----------



## AzKittie74

104 degrees outside today


----------



## EvilQueen1298

105 four days ago.


----------



## Adam I

106 Fm


----------



## AzKittie74

107 days til Christmas


----------



## Adam I

108 Pantone color - mid bright yellow


----------



## Wyatt Furr

109..got nuthin..


----------



## Spooklights

110 
Old instamatic film


----------



## Adam I

111 seem repetive


----------



## Nchaunting

112 is a year of the common Era


----------



## Lagrousome

113
I wish I had that many days left to work on props!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

114 boxes of Halloween stuff in the Garage...I guess I 'd better start unpackin


----------



## Adam I

115 ??


----------



## AzKittie74

116 The atomic number of an element temporarily called ununhexium. ;O)


----------



## Rod Rego

*116*


----------



## spideranne

F-117 Nighthawk military airplane


----------



## Adam I

118 pieces of candy corn


----------



## AzKittie74

119 things I need to do before I can get back to being crafty.


----------



## tonguesandwich

120- My wifes target weight...almost there!


----------



## slimy

121, the age you can drink after turning 100......


----------



## Shakes

122 - Room 122 is 100 rooms to the left of Room 222
:zombie:


----------



## AzKittie74

123...456


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

124 ... um...i got nothin' for this one


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ca 125, a cancer antigen protein used for finding cancer in ovarian cells. Found in a blood test.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

126 - where do you get this stuff, SI?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yahoo search LOL

127 a prime number


----------



## Lagrousome

128...not a prime number??????


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

129 - don't even remember what a prime number is?!?!


----------



## Shakes

130 year ago Emile Berliner invented the microphone, which is now used for Talking thru Boris (and it is not a prime number  )


----------



## tonguesandwich

131-i (iodine) is found in fallout from atmospheric nuclear bomb explosions


----------



## spideranne

132 is the sixth Catalan number. I don't know what that means, but it is.


----------



## Adam I

133 Street Sense won the Kentucky Derby 133 May 5th 2007


----------



## Hellrazor

134.....


----------



## turtle2778

*135*


----------



## BooGirl666

_136......The sum of the ninth row of Lozani's triangle_


----------



## Adam I

137 is the 33rd prime number


----------



## Wyatt Furr

138
this is waayyyy to much math for me


----------



## Lagrousome

139
1x1=1
1x3=3
3x3=9


----------



## DarkShadows

140 

What I drank last night


----------



## Shakes

141 - CXLI
:zombie:


----------



## turtle2778

*142* is the number of Planar Graphs with 6 verticies


----------



## Sickie Ickie

143- The Minot lighthouse off the Massachusetts shore has a 1-4-3 flash cycle referred to as "I LOVE YOU."


----------



## Adam I

144 that's a Gross


----------



## Sickie Ickie

145 is one more than a gross. LOL


----------



## AzKittie74

146 + 0 = 146!!!

sorry I had nothing ;O)


----------



## Mist

147 - The digits forming 147 also form the left-hand column of a normal decimal numeric keypad.


----------



## Grave Watcher

148 is greater than 147


----------



## turtle2778

*1+4+8=13 which is the 6th smallest prime number.* Hell i was reaching what can i say.


----------



## Adam I

149 - Elvis Presley had no less than 149 songs to appear on the Billboard Hot 100 popularity chart in the United States.


----------



## Lagrousome

150........I got nothing for ya' just plain old *150*


----------



## Mist

151 - is the 36th prime number, Bacardi


----------



## AzKittie74

mmmm 151!!

152 would be even better!!haha


----------



## turtle2778

*153*

The number used by Daniele Donato and Nicholas Anton Starcevic of Big Brother 8 (US) as a means of secretive communication. Daniele was asked by Big Brother host Julie Chen what "153" means, but Daniele refused to share its secret meaning between her and Nick. However, it has been speculated that the "1-5-3" code means "I heart you", "I adore you" or maybe even "I amore' you".


----------



## spideranne

*154* - The number of sonnets written by Shakespeare


----------



## turtle2778

*155*is a song by the band +44


----------



## Adam I

156 - I don't have anything


----------



## turtle2778

*157*


----------



## Adam I

158


----------



## Lagrousome

159


----------



## turtle2778

*160* Is the number of times ive woken up this past month and screamed inside for fear of not being done in time for halloween.


----------



## Adam I

161


----------



## Wyatt Furr

162
Dark chocolate covered m&m's I have already consumed.
Who opened the &%$#@ bag!


----------



## spideranne

163 days till April Fools day.


----------



## Adam I

164 days till your un-birthday


----------



## Lagrousome

165
Got nothing........just plain ol' 1 * 6 * 5


----------



## Lilly

166 = 13 woohoo my fav number


----------



## Adam I

167 Um ... nope nada I got nothing.


----------



## stokstad

168........


----------



## Adam I

169


----------



## Wyatt Furr

170
The times I will rearrange the lights in the yard.
will I ever get it to look the way I want?


----------



## Adam I

171 Mesopotamia becomes a province of the Roman Empire


----------



## Wyatt Furr

172
I got nuthin


----------



## Adam I

173 Just an odd number


----------



## Hellrazor

174 = 12


----------



## Hellrazor

How can we possibly only be at 174?


----------



## Adam I

175 about the price of a coke


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ok...176


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*177....pretty close to the number of times I walked around the yard tonight making sure lights, fog, props were all up and working.*


----------



## AzKittie74

178 is how much I weighed when I had my daughter!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

179 is roughly about how much I currently weigh!


----------



## Adam I

180 that's what they tell me I should weigh for my height.


----------



## crossblades400

181

Take off the 1 in the front, and you got a cocky wide receiver in the NFL! (Terrel Owens.)


----------



## scareme

Blink 182


----------



## Bodybagging

183 years ago the year was 1825..... In this year....
House of Representatives elects John Quincy Adams 6th U.S. president 
1st hotel in Hawaii opens 
Walter Hunt patents safety pin 
Railroad transportation is born with 1st track 
Erie Canal opens, linking Great Lakes and Atlantic Ocean 
and Jeff frightener celebrates his 33rd birthday


----------



## scareme

In nuclear physics, 184 is believed to be a magic number.


----------



## HallowSkeen

185 - The Cessna 185, also known as the Skywagon, is a six-seat, single engined, general aviation light aircraft manufactured by Cessna from 1961-1985.


----------



## Dr Morbius

186..from WIKI about the 186 line of Intels 80 series:
The *80186* is a microprocessor that was developed by 



, with an 8-bit external Bus (computing) - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/FileCIExpress.jpg"]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b6/KL_Intel_R80C188XL_CLCC.jpg/200px-KL_Intel_R80C188XL_CLCC.jpg[/IMG]<img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fc/PCIExpress.jpg/250px-PCIExpress.jpg"@@[email protected]@commons/thumb/f/fc/PCIExpress.jpg/250px-PCIExpress.jpg. The initial clock rate of the 80186 and 80188 was 6 Hertz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, but due to more hardware (in place of Microcode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) some of the individual instructions ran 10-20 times faster than on an 8086 at the same clock frequency.


----------



## skeletonowl

187 A popular guess for the game "Guess how many candy corn pieces we crammed in this jar"


----------



## Bodybagging

188 the number of individual hits on scareshacks latest venture in the first five minutes of operation...... Go www.Hauntnews.com !!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

189.......... Flight 189 crashed...........glad i changed my planes when I was in canada.


----------



## HallowSkeen

190 - The Focke-Wulf "FW-190" served Nazi Germany not only in air-to-air combat, but as a fighter-bomber; a close-support aircraft; and photo-reconnaissance platform.


----------



## psyko99

191 is a prime number that can only be divided by 1 and itself.


----------



## perdidoman

192


----------



## scareme

In the year 193 the Roman throne was auctioned of by soldiers to an Emperor who was killed just two months later. And they say you can buy anything on E-Bay.


----------



## BoysinBoo

194 years ago was 1804 (it was also a leap year)


----------



## De Caye

195 pounds of man muscle!! MMmmmmm


----------



## Lilly

196 and that's that


----------



## RookieSpooker

197...Sixty-four senators are denounced as accomplices of Albinus and twenty-four are put to death. Gotta' love ancient Rome.


----------



## Ghoulbug

198 (i don't have any relevance to this number.....)


----------



## scareme

Party like it's 199(9)!


----------



## Lilly

200...Human population reaches about 257 million in this yr


----------



## RookieSpooker

201 <------- number of days till the tombstones hit the yard.


----------



## scareme

The Washington DC area code is 202. Call someone you love today!


----------



## RookieSpooker

203......number of bone in your body if you lost a finger.


----------



## scareme

The peugeot 204 was the best selling car in France from "69-"71.


----------



## Silent Requiem

205AD=Hadrian's wall was restored


----------



## scareme

We didn't know how good we had it when gas prices were 206 a gallon.


----------



## De Caye

The AXIS 207 Network Camera offers compact and cost-effective solutions for indoor video


----------



## Ghoulbug

*208*


----------



## RookieSpooker

*209 * was the name of the evil cop droid in Robocop.


----------



## scareme

When I was in high school I thought the Datsun 210 was the coolest car ever.


----------



## RookieSpooker

211 Steel Reserve is the nastiest beer ever made.


----------



## scareme

212 fahrenheit is the boiling point of water at sea level.


----------



## Lilly

213 (Snoop Dogg, Nate Dogg, & Warren G)


----------



## scareme

214 is the name of the hit song from the band Rivermaya.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

* 215, California's Proposition was the first statewide medical marijuana voter initiative adopted in the USA.*


----------



## De Caye

216 is the area code for Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Lilly

217 is just plain ole 217


----------



## Bloodhound

218- is a new service for women offenders. Its job is to address the root causes of women’s offending.


----------



## scareme

The year 219 saw alot of fighting in China.


----------



## Lilly

220-Triathlon Magazine 
UK's leading multi-sport magazine bringing news and features on triathlon and duathlon from around the world.


----------



## scareme

The Boeing 221 was an American mail plane flown in the 1930's.


----------



## scareme

Room 222 was the dentention room in our high school. I was there a few times in the good old days.


----------



## Bloodhound

223.... www.223southelm.com


----------



## Lilly

224..


----------



## Bloodhound

Canon GP 225 ink cartridge


----------



## Wyatt Furr

226...one more than 225


----------



## Bloodhound

227 was a popular American situation comedy that aired on NBC from September 14, 1985 until May 6, 1990. The series starred Emmy Award-nominated television actress Marla Gibbs, who shot to fame in 1977 on The Jeffersons as sassy maid Florence Johnston. 227 was produced by Embassy Television from 1985 until 1988, then Sony Pictures Television produced the series in its final two seasons (1988-1990). It is rumored that BET will re-air the series again in the spring of 2008 (see 2008 in television).


----------



## scareme

227 was a comedy that aired in the 80's about an apartment building.


----------



## scareme

Bolldhound, this is just plain scarey. I think we are sharing a brain.

In the year 228 China was still fighting.


----------



## Bloodhound

image 229 grave fairyhttp://paranormal.about.com/od/ghostphotos/ig/Paranormal-Photo-Gallery/fairy_grave_lg.htm


----------



## scareme

2:30 is the time the kids get out of school at Fairview Elem..


----------



## Bloodhound

Mortgage Insurance for Rental Housing for the Elderly: Section 231


----------



## scareme

232 is like a sandwich. With the 2s being the bread and the 3 is the peanutbutter. Or an oreo cookie with the 2s being the cookie and the 3 being the creamy filling. Or a snack where to 2s are crackers and the 3 is cheese. You get the idea. I'm getting hungry, I'm going to go fix myself a snack.


----------



## Bloodhound

233 - In current teenage slang and Internet discourse, 233 is sometimes used instead of BFF to abbreviate "Best Friends Forever." The digits correspond to the number keys that would be pressed on a telephone while sending a text message. In Windows live messenger 233 is a commonly used to represent the emoticon of raised eybrows.


----------



## Lilly

224 ..............is post 237 for this thread


----------



## scareme

There are 225 squares on a Scrabble board.


----------



## scareme

Lilly- you went backwards. We were at 234, not 224. For your punishment you get 234 lashes with a feather.


----------



## Bloodhound

235 - The ARRIFLEX 235 is a small and lightweight 35 mm MOS film camera designed for handheld and remote applications. Or 235 is just one to grow on for Lilly.


----------



## De Caye

23/6, a topical humor site delivering breaking news, satire, and fresh takes on current events


----------



## scareme

Alexander of Constantinople was born in 237 AD


----------



## HallowSkeen

Uranium-238 (U-238), is the most common isotope of uranium found in nature.


----------



## Bloodhound

239 - Area code 239 covers a large area of Southwest Florida including Lee and Collier counties as well as small parts of Hendry and Charlotte counties and the Everglades National park in Mainland Monroe County.


----------



## Hellrazor

240... a number


----------



## Bloodhound

241 - Reel Big Fish wrote a song entitled "241," where the number is repeated as the only lyric.


----------



## scareme

Front 242 is the name of a Belgian music group.


----------



## Vikeman

Sun Liang was born in 243.


----------



## Bloodhound

244 - Today is Thursday, May 1, the 122nd day of 2008. There are 244 days left in the year.


----------



## Hellrazor

245.. the cost of gas in Canada = $245.00/litre


----------



## HallowSkeen

NGC 246 is a large planetary nebula discovered in 1785 by William Herschel.


----------



## spideranne

24/7 - The amount of time we all obsess about Halloween.


----------



## Bloodhound

248 - JUDGE JAMES C. HENDERSON Jennifer Anne Alexander, theft, 15 days in jail and $248 court cost.


----------



## skeletonowl

249, really not special at all but it goes even, even, odd


----------



## Bloodhound

250 - The eruption of a volcano has triggered a seismic wave forcing authorities to evacuate about 250 people from remote villages in southern Chile.


----------



## scareme

There are 251 towns and cities in Vermont.


----------



## Bloodhound

252 - 252 Tattoo shop..http://www.252tattoo.com


----------



## Lilly

253-
253 Mathilde is a main belt asteroid with a relatively small perihelion (1.94 AU) 

orbit: 394,000,000 km from the Sun (average)
size: 59 x 47 km


----------



## turtle2778

254 is an area code in TX.


----------



## Black Cat

Epson 255 Cash Register Printer Cartridges


----------



## Bloodhound

256 - The number of regular season football games in the NFL.


----------



## HallowSkeen

257 is the country calling code for Burundi.


----------



## Bloodhound

258 - KU freshman playing beyond his years.
Thompson used a 5-for-11 weekend against Oklahoma to raise his season average to .258. Friday night, he reached base in all five of his plate appearances, including a two-run home run. Saturday, he contributed an RBI single. Sunday, Thompson smacked two more singles.


----------



## HallowSkeen

259 - Two Five Nine is a seven-man music group from Mesa, AZ.


----------



## Bloodhound

260 - More than 260 motorists a day were caught speeding in a week-long campaign co-ordinated by Suffolk Police.


----------



## Spooklights

261 is the number of possible unfolded tesseract patterns.


----------



## Bloodhound

262 - 262 day of the year will be Sept.18.08


----------



## Dr Morbius

263 - 
*Missouri Revised Statutes*

*Chapter 263 
Insect Pests and Weeds *

263.010. Sections 263.010 to 263.180 shall be known and may be cited as "The Missouri Plant Law". (RSMo 1939 § 14034, A.L. 1984 S.B. 516) 
Prior revision: 1929 § 12367 
Effective 1-1-85 
​
*Definitions. *

263.020. As used in sections 263.010 to 263.180 the following terms mean: 
(1) "Department", the Missouri department of agriculture; 
(2) "Director", the director of the Missouri department of agriculture; 
(3) "Nursery", any land, ground or premises within this state on or in which nursery stock is propagated or grown for sale, or any land, ground or premises within this state on or in which nursery stock is being fumigated, packed or stored; 
(4) "Nursery dealer", any person not a grower of nursery stock in this state who: 
(a) Buys nursery stock for the purpose of reselling or reshipping within the state of Missouri; or 
(b) Makes landscape plans or plants nursery stock and negotiates in the purchase of nursery stock for his clients; or 
(c) Transplants or moves nursery stock from place to place within this state for other persons for a consideration in payment for the nursery stock, for the planting of same, or for both nursery stock and planting; or 
(d) Gives nursery stock as a premium or for advertisement purposes; 
(5) "Nurseryman", any person, firm or corporation who owns, leases, manages, or is in charge of a nursery within this state; 
(6) "Pests", any of the organisms defined as plant pests; 
(7) "Places", any vessels, cars or other vehicles, buildings, docks, nurseries, orchards and other premises where plants or plant products are grown, kept or handled; 
(8) "Plant inspector", persons employed by the department under the supervision of the state entomologist who perform highly specialized plant protection work on a professional basis and who meet the requirements of subsection 2 of section 263.030; 
(9) "Plant pests", any insects, arthropods, nematodes, mollusks, invertebrates, fungi, bacteria, mycoplasmas, viruses, physiological disorders or parasitic weeds and other infectious agents which are injurious to plants or plant products and the pathological conditions in plants and plant products caused by these organisms; 
(10) "Plants and plant products", trees, shrubs, vines, vegetables, forage and cereal plants and all other plants; cuttings, grafts, scions, buds and all other parts of plants, including but not limited to fruit, roots, bulbs, corms, tubers, seeds, wood, lumber and all other plant products. (RSMo 1939 § 14035, A.L. 1984 S.B. 516) 
Prior revision: 1929 § 12368 Effective 1-1-85 ​


----------



## Bloodhound

264 - Beer truck accident on I-264 west cleared

The shoulder and part of one lane of westbound Interstate 264 near Interstate 71 was closed this afternoon as crews worked to remove an overturned truck.

Trimarc cameras showed traffic backed up on both northbound and southbound Interstate 71 near the merger with the Watterson at about 5:30 p.m..

A tractor-trailer carrying beer overturned in the westbound lanes near the Interstate 71 exit ramp, causing authorities to shut down part of the road while police investigated and the accident was cleared, said Officer Phil Russell, a Louisville Metro Police spokesman. 

The accident occurred about 12:30 p.m. The Trimarc traffic monitoring system estimated cleanup at 7:30 p.m. 

Westbound traffic had been limited to the fast lane during the early afternoon, but orange traffic cones were set up later that created two lanes. 

No injuries were reported in the accident


----------



## scareme

265 is the 666th decimal of Pi in the base 666 making it a hyper-evil number.


----------



## Spooklights

266-Senate bill 266 is the Prescription Privacy Act.


----------



## Bloodhound

267 - The operators of the Navan Landfill say 109-thousand tonnes of materials have been diverted from the facility that were destined for disposal.

Waste Services says the amount of waste diverted over the past five years equals the weight of 267 fully loaded Boeing 747s.


----------



## Lilly

268-
Two hundred [and] sixty-eight 268 = 22·67, noncototient, untouchable number


----------



## Bloodhound

269 - U2-Hawkmoon 269


----------



## Lilly

270 
an area code in Kentucky


----------



## HallowSkeen

Interstate 271 is a major spur highway in the suburbs of Cleveland and Akron.


----------



## Ghoulbug

272 ummm I have nothing else to say.......


----------



## Bloodhound

273 - 273 Perfume by Fred Hayman for Women


----------



## HallowSkeen

274
Clonazepam-274 is an anticonvulsant/antianxiety drug Manufactured by Caraco Pharmaceutical.


----------



## scareme

1/2 dozen cost $2.75


----------



## HallowSkeen

276 = 22·3·23, triangular number, hexagonal number, centered pentagonal number, untouchable number, the lowest number whose aliquot sequence has not been fully determined.


----------



## Bloodhound

277 - Sony swung to a profit of $277 million for its fourth fiscal quarter on Wednesday


----------



## scareme

I have 278 freckles on my arms.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

279......... 
Times that tourist have asked me,"Where is your restroom."


----------



## Bloodhound

280 - 280 Without Power in Little Rock

Last Update: 5/14 8:59 am










The truck in the left corner wiped out the power line near the Osborne's House (Chuck Spohn) Entergy crews are working to restore power to 280 residents on Cantrell Road after an early morning accident.

This morning on Cantrell Road, a truck knocked out a transformer, which caused the power outage.

Entergy hopes to have everything back up and running by noon.


----------



## scareme

281-nnumber of times Wyatt's eye twiched when people asked him "Where is your restroom?"


----------



## mrskeleton

The Georgia Southwestern Railroad - Shortline railroad operates *282* miles in the southwest portion of Georgia and the eastern part of Alabama


----------



## scareme

The 283 is a hot bar in Athens, Georgia.


----------



## mrskeleton

Georgia you say... State Route* 284 *is a north-south state route located entirely in the northeastern part of the of Georgia. It runs from Gainesville to Clermont.


----------



## scareme

In Star Trek, 285 is the total number of Rules of Acquisition.


----------



## Bloodhound

286 - Published May 16, 2008 07:17 pm - ELWOOD - Just two weeks after 80 Elwood employees were let go when State Plating closed its doors, another 286 Elwood workers are losing their jobs.


----------



## scareme

In the year 287, Saints Sebastian, Murice, Victoricus, Fuscian and Gentian were martyred. It was a bad year for Saints.


----------



## Bloodhound

*288*

288 -


----------



## Ghoulbug

289 ummm....................?


----------



## Lilly

290
U.S. Route 290 (or US 290) is an east-west highway located entirely in Texas


----------



## Bloodhound

291 - Gallery 291 is an innovative group of dedicated students renowned not only for their artistic talents but also for their efforts to further knowledge and the appreciation of photography and art.


----------



## scream1973

Appearance: peach-coloured, scored. Markings: marked with a phi (f) symbol and "*292*" engraved on one side. Active ingredients: 375 mg of ASA, 15 mg of caffeine, and 30 mg of codeine phosphate.


----------



## HallowSkeen

293 - Human Embryonic Kidney cells, also known as HEK 293 or just 293 cells, are a cell line originally derived from an embryonic human kidney. HEK cells have been grown in tissue culture for many years and have become very widely used. They are very easy to grow and transfect very readily and so are widely-used in cell biology research. They are also used by the biotechnology industry to produce therapeutic proteins and viruses for gene therapy.


----------



## scream1973

Interstate 294 (abbreviated I-294) is a tolled Interstate Highway in northeastern Illinois, U.S.A..


----------



## HallowSkeen

EADS CASA C-295 is a twin-turboprop tactical military transport aircraft and medium-range, narrowbody airliner manufactured by EADS-CASA in Spain.


----------



## sharpobject

296 - I got nothing


----------



## scream1973

297. (a) Domestic partners are two adults who have chosen to share
one another's lives in an intimate and committed relationship of
mutual caring.


----------



## Bloodhound

298 - How much?..... A Buck 298.


----------



## Ghoulbug

299 ummm


----------



## Koumajutsu

300C by Chrysler


----------



## Bloodhound

301 - The local Alcoholics Anonymous group meets Thursdays at 7 p.m. in fellowship hall of First Presbyterian Church, *301* E. Kings Rd. for more information, phone Daniel G. at (580) 332-3503.


----------



## HallowSkeen

302 - The Boss 302 engine is a racing small-block V8 from Ford Motor Company. It was a hybrid of two small-block Ford V8s - It used the block of the small Ford Windsor engine and the heads of the larger Ford Cleveland engine. It was created for the SCCA's Trans-Am road racing series, and was fitted to the Boss 302 Mustang.


----------



## Bloodhound

303 - The venue will be called Sands Chevrolet at Prasada, a nod to the Prasada mall that Westcor expects to build across from the autoplex, which will stretch along Loop *303* between Cactus and Waddell roads.


----------



## scareme

304 is a popular card game in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Black Cat

305-Take your ride to the next level with Edge 305, Garmin's GPS-enabled personal trainer and cycle computer. With a wireless heart rate monitor and speed/cadence sensor, Edge 305 will help you achieve your personal best


----------



## Moon Dog

306 - In the year 306, The Council of Elvira declares that killing through a spell is a sin and the work of the devil.


----------



## HallowSkeen

307 - The Boeing Model 307 Stratoliner was the first commercial transport aircraft with a pressurized cabin. This feature allowed the plane to cruise at an altitude of 20,000 feet, well above weather disturbances. The Model 307 had capacity for a crew of five and 33 passengers. The cabin was nearly 12 feet across. It was the first plane to include a flight engineer as a crew member.


----------



## Bloodhound

308 - The Amalgamated Transit Union Local 308 is a public transit union representing over 3500 transit workers of the Chicago Transit Authority.


----------



## Lilly

309- area code of Peoria, Illinois


----------



## Bloodhound

310 - 3:10 to Yuma


----------



## scareme

311 is a punk/rock/rap group out of the mid-west.


----------



## Moon Dog

312 - Year 312, Construction begins on the Arch of Constantine in Rome


----------



## Bloodhound

313 - The 313 Car!!!
It is a 1934 Belchfire Runabout (although this car has a name, it is said that Donald constructed it himself). This car has never existed in real life (wereas cars such as Grandma Duck's have), but a car has been later inspired by it.


----------



## scareme

A 314 refers to indecent exposure.


----------



## Bloodhound

315 - The Lofts @ 315 
Located in the premier Historical Building in uptown C-Street, Springfield, Missouri, The Lofts @ 315 W. Commercial St. was built in 1886.


----------



## Moon Dog

316 - In the year 316, ancient China is divided


----------



## AzKittie74

317 is probly what time I'll finally goto bed.


----------



## Spookyboo

318 is an engine


----------



## Lilly

319 -
319 Dark Street ,A sly farce playing out as a noir mystery, this gritty web cartoon depicts the misadventures of foxy jazz vocalist Amanda Kayne.


----------



## scareme

In the year 320, Dec. 25th is introduced as the birthday of Jesus.


----------



## Moon Dog

March 7, *321* - Edict of Constantine I: The _dies Solis Invicti_ (Sunday) is proclaimed as the day of rest: trade is forbidden; agriculture is allowed.


----------



## Bloodhound

322 - Inside Illuminati Lodge Skull and Bones 322 Yale University


----------



## Moon Dog

323 - Jin Ming Di succeeds Jin Yuan Di as emperor of China.


----------



## Bloodhound

324 - LaCie 324 LCD Monitor. Wide 16:10 format, vivid 92% NTSC gamut panel; 10-bit gamma correction for smooth colors


----------



## Spooklights

325- Area code 325 is a state of Texas telephone area code for numbers in the Abilene and San Angelo areas.


----------



## Moon Dog

326 - Constantine I promulgates laws against the prostitution of maidservants, and for the humanization of prisons.


----------



## HallowSkeen

327 - Chevy 327 Small-Block - The 327 was only in production for eight years, but in that time the engine would become a legend among small-block aficionados.


----------



## scareme

3:28 is the time the school bus drops the neighbors brats off in my driveway.


----------



## Bloodhound

329 - Amherst H.S. graduates 329 students


----------



## Moon Dog

330 - Pagan temples are progressively abandoned, destroyed or left to fall into disrepair, save those that are transformed into Christan churches.


----------



## Bloodhound

331 - It’s time to bust out the bubbly, cause The Tin Star Sisters are gonna be back like Kotter for a MINNEAPOLIS SHOW at the 331 CLUB on MAY 29TH! We can’t wait!


----------



## Moon Dog

332 - The Romans, under Constantine I and future Emperor Constantine II, defeat the Goths in the area of the lower Danube.


----------



## Bloodhound

333 - USD 333 - Home of the Panthers ... Concordia, Kansas


----------



## scareme

334 is a SciFi book written by Thomas M Disch.


----------



## Moon Dog

335 = 5·67, divisible by the number of primes below it.


----------



## scareme

336 is the number of dimples on an Americian golf ball. This shoud be of extra intrest to Moon Dog who is busy playing golf while the rest of us are trying to solve a murder in the new game. JK


----------



## Moon Dog

scareme said:


> 336 is the number of dimples on an Americian golf ball. This shoud be of extra intrest to Moon Dog who is busy playing golf while the rest of us are trying to solve a murder in the new game. JK










 

No time like the present to get a round in I always say... takes your mind off of things... 

337 - September - A number of descendants of Constantius Chlorus, as well as officials of the Roman Empire, are executed. Responsibility for this purge is denied by the three Augusti.


----------



## Bloodhound

Image 338


----------



## Moon Dog

This picture had *339* views...


----------



## scream1973

Flavius Claudius Constantinus, known in English as Constantine II, (316 - 340) was Roman Emperor from 337 to *340*. The eldest son of Constantine I and Fausta, he was born at Arles, and was raised as a Christian.


----------



## Bloodhound

341 - The number of times the driver of the hot rod (post 339) said a curse word.


----------



## scream1973

Local Union 342 - United Association Plumbers, Pipefitters, Welders, and Refrigeration Mechanics


----------



## Bloodhound

343 - All 343 911wtc Killed at the World Trade Center September 11, 2001


----------



## Moon Dog

Bloodhound said:


> 343 - All 343 911wtc Killed at the World Trade Center September 11, 2001


Less we never forget...

344 - That's how many explatives I said tonight after hitting a deer with the car on the way into work tonight...


----------



## scream1973

345.. The name of this image


----------



## Moon Dog

346 was a Russian rocket plane that was first designed in 1946 then abandoned after the crash of the fist prototype in 1951


----------



## scream1973

Oblong blue tablet imprinted *347* is acetaminophen 500 mg and diphenhydramine 25 mg (generic Tylenol PM).


----------



## scareme

They stopped manufacturing the Ferrari 348 in 1995.


----------



## Bloodhound

349 - Toys R Us ad shows Xbox $349 price drop Jul 29th 2007 9:50AM


----------



## Moon Dog

350 - One of Chevy's most know small block engines, tons of power & torque can be had for not a lot of money compared to other engines


----------



## scareme

In the year 351, in India, they came up with a new way to extract sugar from sugar cane.


----------



## Moon Dog

In the year 352 - The earliest sighting of a supernova occurs in China


----------



## HallowSkeen

353 - http://353review.com/ is a website with Movie Reviews in Haiku.


----------



## Bloodhound

354 - 354 Hemi

1956 Chrysler 300 354
Model Number: 3NE56 

Size (cu-in) 354 
Power (hp) 340 @ 5200 
Torque (lb-ft) 385 @ 3200 

Bore (in) 3.9375 
Stroke (in) 3.625 
Compression 9.0:1 

Carburetor 2-4V 
In Valves (in) 1.94 
Ex Valves (in) 1.75 

Firing Order 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 
Left Bank 1-3-5-7 
Right Bank 2-4-6-8 

Dry Weight (lbs) 737


----------



## Moon Dog

1969 Volkswagen Beetle work in progress with a blown *355* SBC


----------



## Bloodhound

( thats cool )

356 - 356 porsche


----------



## joker

357 

The .357 Magnum was developed over a period of time in the early to mid-1930s in a direct response to Colt's .38 Super Automatic.


----------



## Bloodhound

358 -.358 Magnum
When Norma introduced the .358 Magnum in 1959, it was the first commercially loaded .35 caliber magnum made available to American hunters since the .35 Newton had bit the dust in the late 1920's.


----------



## HallowSkeen

359 - Wolf 359 is our Sun's dimmest stellar neighbor within 10 light years, with less than 2/100,000th of the Sun's luminosity.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

360 - 360 degrees of insanity


----------



## Spooklights

361 is the area code for Corpus Christi Texas


----------



## randyaz

362nd day of 2008 is December 28


----------



## HallowSkeen

363 - The Saturn V rocket is 363 feet tall.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

364 - 364 is a negative leap year.


----------



## Black Cat

365 Ferrari


----------



## HallowSkeen

366 are the number of days in a leap year


----------



## scream1973

House Bill 367 / S.L. 2007-301 _ Increase criminal Penalty for theft of Metals


----------



## Lady Nyxie

368 - 368 Haidea is a large Main belt asteroid.


----------



## HallowSkeen

369 - 369 is a song performed by Cupid. 

3,6,9 the goose drank wine the monkey chewd the tabacco on the street car line and the line broke and the monkey got chocked and they all went to heaven in a lil roow boat


----------



## Lady Nyxie

370 - Come discover Highway 370, one of the fastest growing, mixed used corridors in metro St. Louis, Missouri!


----------



## Lotus

371 - The Roman poet Ausonius writes of a voyage on the Rhine and the Moselle in his work Mosella


----------



## HallowSkeen

372 - is the sum of eight consecutive primes (31 + 37 + 41 + 43 + 47 + 53 + 59 + 61).


----------



## Lilly

373-Water boils at approximately 373 Kelvin


----------



## HallowSkeen

374 - An estimated 374 people will be executed in China during this summer's Olympic games in Beijing, Amnesty International has claimed. "According to reliable estimates, on average China secretly executes around 22 prisoners every day - that's 374 people during the Olympic games.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

375 - Interstate 375 (abbreviated I-375 ) in St. Petersburg, Florida , also known as North Bay Drive , is a 1.34-mile-long spur route from Interstate 275 (Florida) into downtown.


----------



## skeletonowl

376 - Interstate 376 (I-376) is an auxiliary route of the Interstate Highway System in the U.S. state of Pennsylvania. It runs from Interstate 279 in downtown Pittsburgh east to a junction with the Pennsylvania Turnpike (Interstate 76) in Monroeville


----------



## HallowSkeen

377 - The Boeing 377 Stratocruiser was a luxurious long-range postwar airliner with four-piston engines. It was a civilian version of the C-97 Stratofreighter.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

378 - The Expressway segment of PA 378 was originally planned to be Interstate 378 . But when I-78 was rerouted to the south, the Interstate designation was then removed.


----------



## HallowSkeen

379 - In the year 379 the Celtic village of Cularo is renamed Gratianopolis (later Grenoble).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

380 - Masonic Lodge in Fort Walton Beach, Florida,Omega lodge 380,Meets Every Thurs 6 pm. Omega lodge 380 welcomes you.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

381 - This is the story of Glissando, a 1963 Pearson Triton 28' sloop, hull # 381. We found her rotting in a field at an island boatyard in August, 1999, and spent much of the next two years gutting and rebuilding her. Our early plans for the restoration were hopelessly naive, and the scope of the project grew exponentially: the more we did, the more we wanted to do.

How very fitting. LOL.


----------



## HallowSkeen

382...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

383 - 383 Madison Avenue , or the Bear Stearns Building , is an office building in New York City located between 46th and 47th Streets. Designed by David Childs of Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP, it is 237 meters (777 feet) tall with 47 floors. It was completed in 2001 and opened in 2002, at which time it was, by some reports, the 88th tallest building in the world.


----------



## skeletonowl

384- Theres probably a Interstate for this haha


----------



## HibLaGrande

385 B.C. Aristotle was born


----------



## skeletonowl

386 is the area code for Daytona Beach, Lake City, Live Oak, Crescent City and Northern and Eastern Florida, Florida


----------



## Lilly

in the year *387*
Events

By Place

Roman Empire
The widowed Emperor Theodosius I marries Galla, sister of his colleague Valentinian II.

By Topic

Arts and Sciences
Oribase, a Greek doctor, publishes a treatise on paralysis and bleedings.

Religion
Saint Augustine is baptized by Saint Ambrose, Bishop of Milan.

Births
Saint Patrick, patron saint of Ireland

Deaths
Aelia Flaccilla, wife of Roman Emperor Theodosius I 
Saint Monica, mother of Saint Augustine


----------



## HallowSkeen

388 - The Junkers Ju 388 Störtebeker was a World War II heavy fighter.


----------



## Bloodhound

389 - Data Robotics today launched the second generation of its award-winning Drobo product. Featuring FireWire 800 alongside improved USB 2.0 performance and an upgraded core processor, the new Drobo is the fastest product in its class for managing and storing digital information. The increased read and write performance now makes the product ideal for use as primary storage for media applications such as photography and video editing, as well as secondary storage. Available immediately from authorized resellers, Drobo is priced at just *389* Euro / 299 Pounds including VAT.


----------



## pyro

390-is the size of the motor in my 1965 ford ltd-for which i will not be driving this year


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

391 - Dada magazine founded in 1917, now engineering post-dadaist viral mindshare.

www.391.org


----------



## Bloodhound

392 - In 1957 Chrysler motor corporation turned the motorsports world upside down when it ripped the word hemispherical from the dictionary and blasted it into the garages of households everywhere. When Chrysler launched the 392 “Hemi”, it had produced a power plant that would dominate the drag racing world for many years to come. The Chrysler 392 Hemi powered more record breaking, top speeds and low elapsed times in drag racing than any other engine in the 1960’s.


The extra heavy-duty qualities of the engine were perfect for nitro burning. With the addition of port injection and nitro, a 392 Hemi could easily produce 1000 horsepower.These additions gave the 392 Hemi the additional power to dominate the drag racing world in the 60’s.


----------



## HallowSkeen

393 - The USS LST 393 was launched in Newport News, Virginia on November 11, 1942. Immediately after sea trials, she went to work in the defense of her country in Europe. Over nine thousand soldiers made their way to the front aboard LST 393, as well as 3,248 vehicles. She also carried over five thousand prisoners and, during her service, logged 51,817 nautical miles. The LST 393 made 75 voyages to foreign shores on three continents, including 30 round trips to the beaches of Normandy. She won battle stars for her service in the occupation of Sicily, the invasion of Salerno, and the D-day invasion at Normandy and was decommissioned in 1946.


----------



## Bloodhound

394 - In 394 A.D., the Roman Emperor Theodosius banned all non-Christian celebrations in the Empire, effectively putting an end to the Olympic Games, Religion, for the time being, had separated from and usurped sport.


----------



## HallowSkeen

395 - Scenic 395 is the official guide to news and events for the Eastern Sierra, California.
www.scenic395.com/


----------



## scream1973

he *396* in³ (6.5 L) V8 was introduced in the 1965 Corvette as the L78 option. It a bore of 4.094 in and stroke of 3.76 in (104 mm by 96 mm), and produced an 425 hp (317 kW) and 415 ft·lbf (563 N·m). This version of the 396 was equipped with four bolt main bearing caps and was very comfortable with being operated in the upper 6000 rpm range.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

397 - 397 Vienna is a typical Main belt asteroid . The Tholen spectral type is S and the SMASSII spectral type is K . It was discovered by Auguste Charlois on December 19 , 1894 in Nice .


----------



## Bloodhound

398 - The 398th was part of the 8th Air Force 1st Air Division during WWII and was one of many B-17 Bomb Groups stationed in England. The 398th was formed in the United States in 1943 and was stationed in Nuthampstead, England from April 1944 until June 1945.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

399 - On a day in the year 399 BC, having been found guilty of sedition, the philosopher Socrates committed suicide by drinking poison hemlock.


(Ah, self-realization. I was thinking of the immortal words of Socrates who said: "I drank what?") Val Kilmer in the film 'Real Genius'.


----------



## Bloodhound

400 - But only two NFL quarterbacks have passed for more than *400* touchdowns in their careers: Dan Marino and Brett Favre.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

401 - Are you ready to be scared out of your mind? Join us in a place where your senses may betray you; a place where reality is not exactly what it seems; a place where you'll question everything you've ever known to be true. Welcome to Room 401. Tuesdays at 10pm on MTV.


----------



## Bloodhound

402 - The Peugeot 402 is a family car produced in Sochaux, France from 1935 to 1942 by Peugeot. It was unveiled in Paris Motor Show in 1935,replacing the Peugeot 401.


----------



## scareme

403 is the name of a retirement plan in the United States.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

404 - When communicating via HTTP, a server is required to respond to a request, such as a web browser 's request for an HTML document , with a numeric response code and an email-like MIME message. In the code 404, the first "4" indicates a client error, such as a mistyped URL. The following two digits indicate the specific error encountered.


----------



## scareme

405 is my area code in Oklahoma City! Give me a call sometime.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

406 - Area code for Montana (Statewide)

Not my area code. So you can't give me a call sometime.


----------



## HallowSkeen

407 - The Bell Helicopter 407. Chrome-plated exhaust pipes not yet standard. The full integration of speed, performance and maneuverability. Reliable beyond measure. Outfitted with a spacious cabin that seats up to seven, configurable for an array of tasks and payloads. Composite dynamic components and unmatched rotor authority for an incredibly smooth ride in virtually all conditions. The 407 is the first choice of those who put performance first.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

408 - The area code for Silicon Valley and the San Jose Bay Area of California.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

409 - She's real fine my 409. Vrooomm, vrooomm. She's real fine my 409, my 4 - 0 - 9.
When I take her to the drags she really shines, my 4 - 0- 9.

Yay! I wanted that one.


----------



## scareme

The .410 is an American shotgun.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

411 - Information/Directory Assistance in the US.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

412 - Area code for Pennsylvania: Bethel Park, Carnegie, Coraopolis, McKeesport, Monroeville, Pittsburgh, Wilkinsburg.


----------



## dynoflyer

413 FAA release #413 
JUSTICE DEPARTMENT REVIEW OF FAA PASSENGER SCREENING PROPOSAL
CONCLUDES IT WON'T DISCRIMINATE AGAINST AIRLINE TRAVELERS


----------



## Lady Nyxie

414 - The 414 Hotel is a superior tourist and business class boutique hotel, located in the heart of midtown Manhattan, only steps away from Times Square, Broadway Theaters ...


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

415 - The area code for San Francisco and portions of Marin County, Brisbane and Daly City, CA.


----------



## dynoflyer

Type 416, the newest alloy in the Project 7000 series introduced to the global metalworking industry in late 1995


----------



## Lady Nyxie

417 - Metro 417 built in 1925, the subway terminal building served as one of the center points of the largest electric interurban railway.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

418 - IC 418. Dubbed the Spirograph Nebula for its resemblance to drawings from a cyclical drawing tool, planetary nebula IC 418 shows patterns that are not well understood. Perhaps they are related to chaotic winds from the variable central star, which changes brightness unpredictably in just a few hours.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

419 - Commuter Express 419
Locate a time point on the map that is near where you want to board the bus. Find the same time point on the schedule under the direction you want to go.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

420 - 4:20 or 4/20 (pronounced four-twenty) is a term used in North America as a way to refer to the consumption of cannabis and, by extension, a way to identify oneself with the subculture around cannabis.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

421 - The Cessna 421 Golden Eagle is a development of the earlier Cessna 411 light, twin-engine personal transport aircraft. The main difference between the two models is that the 421 is pressurized.


----------



## Bloodhound

422 - Tuesday, July 29, 2008
SPOKANE—The average price for unleaded gas in Washington is dropping and is down 13 cents in just the past 3 weeks. Now the Washington average is $4.22.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

423 - 423 Communication: Well Said. The best way to fuel a company's rumor mill is through silence. If you don't let employees know what's going on, they'll jump to their own conclusions ...


----------



## dynoflyer

424 - 3 cubic inches short of a great engine


----------



## Lady Nyxie

425 - 425 Market Street, San Francisco is located at the corner of Market and Fremont, this 38-story office building offers various amenities, and is convienently located near hotels, restaurants, retail shops, theaters ...


----------



## Bloodhound

426 - 








Chrysler's 426 Hemi​


----------



## Lady Nyxie

427 - 427 Corvette
Detailed information about the 427 Corvette ... The Magic 427 Motor is BACK as the 2006 LS7! Do you recall the era when Detroit dominated the world of muscle ...


----------



## Bloodhound

428 - The 1968 Ford Mustang 428 Cobra Jet might have been the quickest Mustang ever


----------



## Lady Nyxie

429 - The Bell 429 is a light-twin helicopter currently under development as a stretched derivative of the Bell 427. First flight of the prototype took place on February 27, 2007, and Bell is planning on certification by mid-2008. ... 

BTW... how did this ever turn into having a story to go with the number?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

430 - The Ferrari F430 is a high-performance sports car produced by the Italian automaker Ferrari to succeed the 360. It debuted at the 2004 Paris Motor Show. European left-hand drive sales began in November 2004, but right-hand drive sales did not start until Spring 2005, and North America did not get the F430 until Summer 2005.


----------



## Bloodhound

431 - In a summer of bad news for travelers, there's one major bright spot for Detroit.

The new $431-million North Terminal is expected to open Sept. 17, right on schedule, at Detroit Metro Airport, ending the era of the shabby Smith and Berry terminals.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

432 - American Legion Post # 432 Spring Lake, NJ: HOME
WELCOME Since our charter on October 25, 1946, the Spring Lake American Legion Post # 432 has been welcoming Veterans from all branches of our Armed Forces.


----------



## Adam I

433 BC Petronius Maximus becomes Consul Western Roman Empire


----------



## Bloodhound

434 - Philippine Airlines Flight 434 (PAL434, PR434) was the route designator of a flight from Ninoy Aquino International Airport, Metro Manila, Philippines, to New Tokyo International Airport (now Narita International Airport), Narita near Tokyo, Japan, with one stop at Mactan-Cebu International Airport, Cebu. On December 11, 1994, the Boeing 747-283B on the route, tail number EI-BWF, flew on its second leg, from Cebu to Tokyo, when a bomb exploded, killing one passenger. The rest of the passengers and the crew survived.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

435 - Area code for Utah: Brigham City, Cedar City, Heber City, Helper, Logan, Moab, Nephi, Ogden, Park City, Price, Provo, Saint George, St. George, Tooele, Vernal


----------



## ghost37

436 - is about 1/4 the population of town where I live


----------



## Lady Nyxie

437 - Auburn-Washburn Unified School District 437


----------



## Moon Dog

438 - The Codex Theodosianus, a collection of edicts of Roman law, is published.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

439 - 439 Ohio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
439 Ohio is a large Main belt asteroid. It was discovered by E. F. Coddington on October 13, 1898 at Mount Hamilton, California. It was first of his total of three asteroid discoveries.


----------



## Spooklights

440; the A above middle C is tuned to 440 Hz. That's the first note you hear them tuning to when you go to the Symphony.


----------



## spideranne

441 - Area code 441 is the local telephone area code of Bermuda.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

442 - The Oldsmobile 442 (pronounced four-four-two) was a muscle car produced by the Oldsmobile division of General Motors. It was introduced as an option package for F-85 and Cutlass models sold in the United States beginning with the 1964 model year. It became a model in its own right from 1968 to 1971, then reverted to an option through the mid-1970s.


----------



## spideranne

443 - World record Halibut cauhgt on rod and reel - 443 pounds, 8 feet long!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

444 - 2/3 of the way to the mark of the Devil


----------



## Lady Nyxie

445 - Sorry, I have nothing but the number.


----------



## sickinglysweet

446- USD 446 Independence, Kansas =D


----------



## Lady Nyxie

447 - 3Com SuperStack II NETBuilder SI *447* U - Router - EN, ISDN, serial - 3Com Enterprise OS - rack-mountable


----------



## spideranne

448 - $4.48 the price of gas somewhere...


----------



## bignick

449 - $4.49 is what i paid for lunch today.


----------



## LJClarke

450 - Area code in Quebec


----------



## RoxyBlue

451 - the temperature at which paper catches fire and burns


----------



## Spooky1

452 - The year Attila, king of the Huns, invades Italy


----------



## rottincorps

453.......The times it took me to program my Picoboo controller for my toe pincher


----------



## RoxyBlue

454 - an art gallery in Grosse Pointe Park, MI


----------



## Spooky1

455 - Teamsters Union in Denver Colorado


----------



## rottincorps

456... The address of the Halloween store in Burbank........a real dive


----------



## RoxyBlue

457 - a tax advantaged defined contribution retirement plan


----------



## Spooky1

458 - Cafe 458 is in Atlanta


----------



## RoxyBlue

WARNING - SCIENCE CONTENT!

459 - absolute zero in degrees Fahrenheit (with a minus sign in front of it)


----------



## Spooky1

460 - Lexus LS 460


----------



## rottincorps

461- 461 is times I went to the hardware store this year...........probably more


----------



## RoxyBlue

462 - In that year, the Statue of Zeus, one of the Seven Wonders of the Ancient World, was destroyed by fire after being moved to Constantinople.


----------



## Spooky1

463 Beacon Street Guest House in Boston


----------



## lwaldeck

464 - Hershey Chocolate Workers Local Union


----------



## RoxyBlue

465 - the interstate beltway circling Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## rottincorps

466- 116 more tot's then I got last night


----------



## RoxyBlue

467 - a Boy Scouts of America troop in Atlanta


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

468 - The number of ToT's I was nowhere NEAR getting this year. Rotten kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue

469 - area code of Dallas/Ft Worth, Texas (where I was born)


----------



## Spooky1

470 - A small sailboat with an overall length of 470 centimeters (i.e., the boat is 4.70 meters long). There are Olympic competitions in the 470.


----------



## RoxyBlue

471 (as in H.R.): Adoption Tax Relief Guarantee Act of 2007 - To repeal the sunset of the Economic Growth and Tax Relief Reconciliation Act of 2001 with respect to the expansion of the adoption credit and adoption assistance programs.

I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Spooky1

472 B.C. - The year the tragedy "The Persians" is produced by Aeschylus. It is the oldest surviving Classical Greek play.


----------



## RoxyBlue

473 - area code for Grenada


----------



## sharpobject

474 - added together make 15


----------



## RoxyBlue

475 - a Steamfitters Local Union in Newark


----------



## Spooky1

476 - The year marking the beginning of the European Dark Ages.


----------



## RoxyBlue

477 - local union of Florida professional film makers


----------



## Spooky1

478 - Area code for Macon Georgia


----------



## RoxyBlue

479 - a premium organic popcorn made in San Francisco


----------



## scareme

The 480 is a bus express line that runs in Vancouver, Canada


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

481-511 A.D. Clovis king of the franks


----------



## scareme

482 Music is a label dedicated to jazz.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

483, March 13 — Pope Felix III succeeds Pope Simplicius as the 48th pope.


----------



## scareme

Juliett 484- a Russian submarine


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

EIA-485 is an electrical specification of a two-wire, half-duplex, multipoint serial communications channel


----------



## scareme

RU-486 is a controversial pill.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Xiao Baoyin (蕭寶寅) (487-530), courtesy name Zhiliang (智亮), was an imperial prince of the Chinese dynasty Southern Qi.


----------



## RoxyBlue

488 - a landmark hill in the jungles of Vietnam


----------



## scareme

489 Glenbrook Rd., in Stamford, Conn. is the address to Monster B's Bar and Grille. Stop in and have a beer and a burger.


----------



## Spooky1

490 - Battle of Marathon, was in 490 BC


----------



## scareme

The police in Rhode island arrested a man with a blood alchol level of 0.491. The highest ever recorded on a person not dead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

492 - An Independent School District in Austin


----------



## Draik41895

493 Lego Space Command Center Set


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Interstate 495 (Massachusetts)


----------



## RoxyBlue

494 - the number that comes between the Lego Space Command Center Set and Interstate 495 in Massachusetts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sorry roxy! lol wasnt paying any attention ha

496 is most notable for being a perfect number, and one of the earliest numbers to be recognized as such. As a perfect number, it is tied to the Mersenne prime 31, 25 - 1, with 24 ( 25 - 1 ) yielding 496. Also related to its being a perfect number, 496 is a harmonic divisor number, since the number of proper divisors of 496 divided by the sum of the reciprocals of its divisors, 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 31, 62, 124, 248 and 496, (the harmonic mean), yields an integer, 5 in this case.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> sorry roxy! lol wasnt paying any attention ha
> 
> 496 is most notable for being a perfect number, and one of the earliest numbers to be recognized as such. As a perfect number, it is tied to the Mersenne prime 31, 25 - 1, with 24 ( 25 - 1 ) yielding 496. Also related to its being a perfect number, 496 is a harmonic divisor number, since the number of proper divisors of 496 divided by the sum of the reciprocals of its divisors, 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 31, 62, 124, 248 and 496, (the harmonic mean), yields an integer, 5 in this case.


I used to know all that stuff - NOT!:googly:


----------



## scareme

Lego building blocks has a 497 Galaxy Explorer kit.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

498-Emperor Anastasius I reforms the monetary system, using Greek numerals instead of Roman.


----------



## scareme

If you had 499 pennies, you'd be once cent short of five dollars.


----------



## scareme

The Daytona 500 was run Feb. 15, with Matt Kenseth winning the race.


----------



## scareme

The Levi 501 is my favorite pair of jeans to see on a man's butt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

5:02 - the time of day when a full parking lot suddenly becomes empty.


----------



## Spooky1

503 is the area code for Salem and Portland Oregon


----------



## scareme

504 Boyz is a hip hop group led by Master P.


----------



## RoxyBlue

505 is another Levi brand of jeans, which may not look as good on a man's butt as the 501s


----------



## scareme

Troop 506 is a boy scout troop in Halls Crossroad Tennesse, that's going on a ski trip this weekend. I hope they have fun.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

505- a pair of levi's i think my butt looks good in


----------



## scareme

I'll have to be the judge of that.

The BMW 507 is a classic touring car.


----------



## RoxyBlue

508 - an area code in Massachusetts


----------



## scareme

509 Films produces movies about snowmobiling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

510 - 5 and 10 - what those pre-Walmart stores used to be called.


----------



## scareme

Like Ben Franklin, remember those?

511 the number to call for travel information.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

512-are code in texas


----------



## RoxyBlue

513 - a PRS Model Guitar


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

514-The number of eggs in Charlotte's egg sac in E.B. White's book, Charlotte's Web


----------



## scareme

5:15 the time Sat. night mass starts at St. Colmbkills.


----------



## RoxyBlue

516 - area code for Nassau County, Long Island


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Area code 517 is the area code which serves the south central portion of the Lower Peninsula of Michigan. Notable cities within 517 include Charlotte, Lansing, Jackson, Howell, Coldwater, Adrian, and Hillsdale.


----------



## scareme

Levi's 518 juniors is a superlow boot cut jean with five pockets.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

year 519- The Memoirs of Eminent Monks is compiled.


----------



## rottincorps

520 dumb things that were said at the oscars before the first commercial


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

512- are code for austin texas


----------



## scareme

Marine Attack Squadron 513 is based in Yuma.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

514
the time i woke up on wed


----------



## RoxyBlue

515 - year of death for Euphemius, deposed Patriarch of Constantinople


----------



## scareme

Class 516 COLLOID SYSTEMS AND WETTING AGENTS- I think we have a few on the forum who could qualify as wetting agents, and I might be one of them(see my birthday post).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

516- The Council of Tarragona was held


----------



## scareme

Levi's Jeans - 517 Boot Cut Jeans Stonewashed $29.97


----------



## Spooky1

In 518 AD, Justin becomes emperor of the Byzantine Empire


----------



## scareme

Artist: Matt Wertz
Song: 519
Album: Everything In Between 2006


----------



## RoxyBlue

520 - The Olympus E-520 is a digital SLR camera


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

521

Ma`adikarib Ya`fur conducts a military campaign in Mesopotamia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

522 - Helios Airways Flight 522 crashed on 14 August 2005 into a mountain north of Marathon and Varnavas, Greece.


----------



## Monk

523 - Pope John I succeeds Pope Hormisdas as the 53rd Pope


----------



## Tater1970

524 - its a hydrocodone pill and in 524 A.D. there was a great meteor shower


----------



## Monk

525 - was the year the Scythian Monk, Dionysius Exiguus (Dennis the Humble) invented Anno Domini. A calendar based on the birth of Christ. That same year, the same monk established a table of dates that future Easters would fall on.


----------



## spideranne

526 - IRS Publication 526 - Deductible Charitable Contributions. So...if we haunt as a charity all of our "contributions" would be deductible....


----------



## Tater1970

527 I dont anything about the number except that it comes after 526 and before 528


----------



## Monk

528 - comes after 527. 528 Hz is also claimed to be a miraculous frequency that transforms and repairs DNA


----------



## RoxyBlue

529 - A tax-advantaged savings plan for college tuition


----------



## Monk

530 - The area code for Sacramento, California


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

531- Some members of the Blue and Green chariot racing factions in Constantinople are imprisoned for murder, precipitating the Nika riots the next year.


----------



## Draik41895

532-Justinian I orders a new cathedral,the Hagia Sophia


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

533- June 21 - Belisarius sails from Constantinople to attack the Vandals in North Africa.


----------



## Monk

534 - Malta becomes a Byzantine province


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

535- May 13 — Pope Agapetus I succeeds Pope John II as the 57th pope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

536 - a Sprinkler Fitters & Apprentices Local Union in Baltimore, MD


----------



## spideranne

537 - Benjamin Moore Paint Color 537 - Shades of Spring.


----------



## Monk

538 - Buddhism is introduced formally into Japan


----------



## RoxyBlue

539 - Studio 539 is a floral design shop in Providence, Rhode Island


----------



## Monk

540- A 540 kick in martial arts is also known as a tornado kick or inside turning kick.


----------



## Spooky1

541 - The plague appears suddenly in the Egyptian port of Pelusium, spreading the following year to Constantinople as the "Justinianic plague." This was the beginning of a 200-year long pandemic that would castigate Europe, the Middle East, and northern Africa.


----------



## Monk

542 - An outbreak of the plague kills at least 230,000 in Constantinople (before they stopped counting) and perhaps two million or more in the rest of the Empire. This was the "Justinianic plague." Emperor Justinian, the renewer of the greatness of Rome's empire and patron of the world's greatest religious building, the Hagia Sophia, contracted the disease and recovered.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

543 - reverse sequential order!


----------



## RoxyBlue

544 - a very classy looking passenger car made by Volvo between 1947 and 1965


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

545 - Women's Boot Cut Levi's


----------



## Draik41895

555-the number of post i want to add to my thousand


----------



## RoxyBlue

(returning to the proper count):

546 - The Byzantines ally with the Lombards against the Gepids. 

I have no idea what that's all about.


----------



## Monk

^ what were they thinking?


----------



## Monk

547 - The "Trivia Master" of the New York Times Trivia Quiz #547 was Ray Hamel.


----------



## chrizzo

548 the flight number of the plane that crashed and killed the us figureskating team


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> (returning to the proper count)


wow,i was kinda off...549


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

549-- DyLight 549-labeled Antibody Conjugates produce a yellow fluorescent color that is substantially brighter and more photostable than Cy3 and rhodamine. (whew!)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

550 - 550 A.D. really big deal - Hindu mathematicians give ZERO a numeral representation in a positional notation system. Before this, there were no mathematical representations of null...


----------



## Monk

^ that's some heavy ****e there.

Check this out:

551 - In the year 551, Beirut is destroyed by an earthquake and tsunami.


----------



## RoxyBlue

552 - A subcompact "Commando" assault rifle version


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

553 - Error 553: Unable to verify address.


----------



## Draik41895

554-im to lazy to find something for this one


----------



## RoxyBlue

555 - part of fictitious telephone numbers used in television shows and movies


----------



## PrettyGhoul

In the year 556, Crown Prince Gao Bainian of the Chinese dynasty Northern Qi, is born.


----------



## Wildcat

The Northern Zhou Dynasty ruled northern China starting in the year 557.


----------



## Monk

558 - 558 A.D. In Constantinople, the dome of the Hagia Sophia collapsed.


----------



## Wildcat

559 -Area code 559 is an area code in the state of California that was created on November 14, 1998.


----------



## chrizzo

560 - am talk radio station in san francisco


----------



## RoxyBlue

561 - area code for Palm Beach county, Florida


----------



## Monk

562 - A peace treaty is signed between the Byzantine and the Persian empires in the year 562.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

563 - The Entrez Gene, AZGP1, in the **** sapiens


----------



## Monk

564 - the 564th page of Henry Kissinger's book "Diplomacy" begins with the word 'influence' and ends with the word 'a'.


----------



## RoxyBlue

565 - The Olympus SP-565 UZ is a digital camera


----------



## Monk

566 - Abbas ibn Abd al-Muttalib, uncle of Muhammad, is born (good ole Uncle Abbas).


----------



## RoxyBlue

567 - a telephone area code in Ohio


----------



## Monk

568 - on page 568 of "The U.S. Marine Corps Story" the Korean War is discussed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

569 - one of the Levi's jeans styles


----------



## Draik41895

570-a Commonwealth of Pennsylvania telephone area code which serves the northeast corner of the state including the cities of Williamsport, Wilkes-Barre, and Scranton.


----------



## Spooky1

571 - Year of the Prophet Muhammad's birth.


----------



## Monk

572-the Teamsters Local 572 in Carson, California is 12,000 members strong and growing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

573 - a Commuter Express line running in San Fernando Valley


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

574- how much a california burrito cost at cabo cabos


----------



## RoxyBlue

575 - a seven flanked by two fives


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

576 - The Visigoths establish the capital of their kingdom in Toledo (present-day Spain)


----------



## Monk

578 - is the year Saint Brendan died; other than that, it is a pretty irrelevant number.


----------



## RoxyBlue

577 - the number that was skipped by Monk


----------



## Monk

oops


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

579 is a clothing store...


----------



## Monk

580 - 580 am WKAQ is a radio station in San Juan, Puerto Rico


----------



## RoxyBlue

581 - Gliese 581 is a red dwarf star located 20.3 light years away from Earth.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

582 - Duran Duran's "Rio" album released worldwide - May 1982.


----------



## RoxyBlue

583 - AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #583 will feature a 5 page back-up story of Spider-Man meeting Barack Obama.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

584 - I got nothing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

585 - an 8 with a nice pair of 5s to keep it company


----------



## Monk

586 - 586 a.d. Saint Comgall founds an abbey in Bangor, Northern Ireland.


----------



## smileyface4u23

587 - area code for Alberta, Canada


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

588 - 588 Achilles is an asteroid discovered on February 22, 1906 by the German astronomer Max Wolf. It was the first of the Trojan asteroids to be discovered, and is named after Achilles, the fictional hero from the Iliad.


----------



## Monk

589 - 589 a.d. The Chinese scholar-official Yan Zhitui makes the first reference to the use of toilet paper in human history.


----------



## spideranne

590 - 590 degrees, the temperature at which my oven beeps error messages at me and burns everything.


----------



## Monk

591 is the next number, that's all I got.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

592 - The ill-fated crash of flight 592 

Notable passengers killed on the flight included:
San Diego Chargers running back Rodney Culver
Songwriter and musician Walter Hyatt
Del-Marie Walker, murderer
Former Miami Hurricanes football outside linebacker Robert Woodus
COPS happened to be taping with the Miami-Dade Police Department when the accident occurred. As a result, one of the episodes aired in the 1996-97 season features some of the first 9-1-1 calls and the initial investigations into the accident.


----------



## Monk

593 - Aeroflot flight 593 crashed into a hillside in Siberia in 1994. All 75 passengers and crew were killed. Voice and flight data recorders revealed that the pilot's 15-year-old son Eldar Kudrinsky, while seated at the controls, had unknowingly disabled the A310's autopilot's control of the ailerons, which put the aircraft into a steep bank, and then an uncontrolled dive.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

594 - May 1994: The Channel Tunnel, which took 15,000 workers over 7 years to complete, opens between England and France, enabling passengers to travel between the 2 countries in 35 minutes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

595 - an interstate in Florida


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Weren't we supposed to start this over after Halloween back at zero?


----------



## Monk

I don't know, but *596* is the codename of the People's Republic of China's first nuclear weapons test.


----------



## Spooky1

597 - Remington Model 597™ Rimfire Rifles


----------



## Monk

598 - 598 A.D. is the year the Diocese of Ferns (Ireland) was created.


----------



## RoxyBlue

599 - a marketing manipulation of numbers to make you think that the item you're buying costs much less than a $600 one.


----------



## The Creepster

600-600 A.D. Smallpox arrives in Europe for the first time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

601 - The year in which Reccared, King of the Visigoths, died.


----------



## The Creepster

602-A series of wars begin between the Byzantine Empire and the Sassanid Empire.


----------



## Night Watchman

603 - birth of Pacal the Great, king of Maya state of Palenque


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey! Weren't we supposed to start from zero cause it is a new year?


----------



## The Creepster

Lady Nyxie said:


> Hey! Weren't we supposed to start from zero cause it is a new year?


No actually its the 2009th year


----------



## The Creepster

Lady Nyxie said:


> Hey! Weren't we supposed to start from zero cause it is a new year?


No actually its the 2009th year

604-The Sassanids destroy the Byzantine fortress of Dara.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie said:


> Hey! Weren't we supposed to start from zero cause it is a new year?


What the...Did I miss New Year's!?!?!:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Rod Rego said:


> A lot of the forums I've joined play this game, and it's a fun thing to do when you're bored!
> 
> Let's see how high we can count to by Halloween!
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> *1*


Perhaps I am misunderstanding the original intent of the game, but if the original intent was to see how high we could get by Halloween, wouldn't we reset each year on Nov 1 so we can see how high we can get by the next Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your interpretation is correct. Someone must have changed the rules. Let's hunt the guilty party down and corpse him!!!:devil::googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Well lets get started then.
1


----------



## RoxyBlue

2 - "...can be as bad as 1, it's the loneliest number since the number 1"

Sorry, I heard the song in my head as soon as I saw Wildcat's post


----------



## Wildcat

3
lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

4 - Ever notice how cartoon characters are usually drawn with only four fingers?


----------



## Wildcat

5 - the number of lamps in my hotel room. Can you say overkill?


----------



## RoxyBlue

6 - I knew someone in high school who was polydactylus - six fingers on each hand


----------



## Lady Nyxie

7 - Lucky number 7


----------



## RoxyBlue

8 - my seven brothers and sisters plus me


----------



## Lady Nyxie

9 - the whole nine yards.


----------



## RoxyBlue

10 - used as the highest rating of perfection by those who like to say, "on a scale of 1 to 10, how would you rate.....)


----------



## Wildcat

11 - the hour in which all tasks seem to be completed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(you must have just finished your report)


12 - number of eggs in a dozen


----------



## Spooky1

13 - The number 13 is associated with bad luck in some countries, and even has a specifically recognized phobia, Triskaidekaphobia, a word which was coined in 1911. Friday the 13th has been considered an unlucky day since the 1800s, as a combination between an unlucky day, Friday, and the number 13.


----------



## RoxyBlue

14 - the atomic number of silicon


----------



## ededdeddy

15 - number of pool balls on a table


----------



## The Creepster

10-Illyria is divided into Pannonia and Dalmatia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

16 - the number that The Creepster should have posted


----------



## The Creepster

17-Germanicus leads military campaigns in the East


----------



## RoxyBlue

18 - the age at which most high school students graduate unless they're on the extended plan


----------



## The Creepster

19-is how many gin's I have drank today


----------



## RoxyBlue

20 - the number of years The Creepster will spend in the hoosegow if he gets caught driving after drinking 19 gins


----------



## Spooky1

21 - the legal age to drink alcohol in the US.


----------



## Night Watchman

22 - The length of a cricket pitch is 22 yards.


----------



## The Creepster

23-was how old the first time I was shot


----------



## Night Watchman

24 - hours in a day


----------



## The Creepster

25-Tiberius settles a dispute between Messenia and Sparta over the Ager Dentheliales on Mount Taygetus, awarding the land to Messenia.


----------



## Night Watchman

26 - the number of letters in the English alphabet.


----------



## The Creepster

27-A poorly built amphitheatre in Fidenae collapses, killing 20,000 of the 50,000 spectators.


----------



## Night Watchman

28 - a lunar month is about 28 days


----------



## The Creepster

29- The Romans capture Sofia


----------



## Night Watchman

30 - number traditional given to a goalie in hockey


----------



## The Creepster

31-how many gins I have had today


----------



## Night Watchman

32 - birth of Otho, Roman emperor


----------



## RoxyBlue

33 - Walt Disney's Club 33 is a private, member only club at Disneyland


----------



## Night Watchman

34 - The atomic number of selenium


----------



## The Creepster

35-how many times I cursed in the past 10 sec


----------



## RoxyBlue

36 - The number of Hail Marys that Creepster will have to say to be shriven from the sin of cursing


----------



## Night Watchman

37 - the number of Gins Creepster drank by now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

38 - Psalm 38 is a psalm of David that begins with "O LORD, do not rebuke me in your anger or discipline me in your wrath" and continues "for I have drunk too many gins and am sorely in need of aspirin".


----------



## Night Watchman

39 - "39" is a song by The Cure on their album "Bloodflowers"


----------



## RoxyBlue

40 - considered a milestone birthday by those who care about such things


----------



## Night Watchman

41 - my age


----------



## Lady Nyxie

42 - I will be that in two years.


----------



## Spooky1

43 - The length in minutes of the album The Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd.


----------



## RoxyBlue

44 - +44 is an alternative rock band formed by a couple of Blink-182 members


----------



## Lady Nyxie

45 - colt makes a .45 caliber handgun


----------



## RoxyBlue

46 - "Code 46" is a sci-fi movie released in 2003


----------



## Lady Nyxie

47 - an AK-47 is an assault rifle


----------



## RoxyBlue

48 - The 48 Hour Film Project invited filmmakers from around the world to produce a complete short movie in just two days.


----------



## Spooky1

49 - 49th parallel is the boundary between Canada and the USA


----------



## The Archivist

50 - half way to the century mark!


----------



## nixie

51-the year my dad was born


----------



## Lady Nyxie

52 - the last two digits of my neighbors phone number


----------



## RoxyBlue

53 - Isaiah 53 is one of the more prophetic chapters of this book of the Bible


----------



## Dark Star

54- the year before you get your senior discount at Ross stores


----------



## Goblin

55-The speed limit in Virginia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

56 - My age next year


----------



## Haunted Bayou

57- a popular Chevy


----------



## fick209

58 - 1st two numbers to my service tech phone


----------



## RoxyBlue

59 - Havana 59 is billed as the Cocktail Capital of the World


----------



## Lady Nyxie

60 - 60 Minutes is a popular television show


----------



## RoxyBlue

61 - 61* is a movie about trying to break Babe Ruth's single-season home run record


----------



## Lady Nyxie

62 - The 62 is a Brooklyn-based art collaborative that combines agricultural experimentation, electronics, engineering, design, fashion, politics and fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

63 - KV-63 is a tomb in the Valley of the Kings, Egypt


----------



## Lady Nyxie

64 - Nintendo 64


----------



## RoxyBlue

65 - the age at which I hope to retire from full time work


----------



## Lady Nyxie

66 - one "6" shy of the devil.


----------



## RoxyBlue

67 - two numbers in counting sequence


----------



## Night Watchman

68 - Nero commits suicide.


----------



## nixie

69...no comment


----------



## RoxyBlue

70 - 1970 was the beginning of a wild, colorful, far out decade


----------



## Night Watchman

71 - registry number of the USS Theodore Roosevelt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

72 - in degrees Fahrenheit, makes for a pleasant spring day


----------



## Night Watchman

73 - the 21st prime number


----------



## Lady Nyxie

74 - Interstate 74 (I-74) is an Interstate Highway in the Midwestern and Southeastern United States.


----------



## fick209

75 - a pentagonal pyramidal number


----------



## Wildcat

76 - The year that chinese historian Ban Gu develops a theory of the origins of the universe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

77 - is a Baltimore City Public School Newsroom Channel


----------



## fick209

78 - 1978, game space invaders is launched in arcades


----------



## Lady Nyxie

79 - the last year of a wonderful decade


----------



## fick209

80 - the first year of the worst fashion & hair style decade ever (IMO)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

81 - the year my sister was born


----------



## Night Watchman

82 - the year I started high school.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

83 - According to the Billboard Top 100 for 1983 - "Every Breath You Take" by the Police was the number one song of the year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

84 - 84 Lumber caters to contractors and builders


----------



## Wildcat

85 - 85.com is currently for sale.


----------



## RoxyBlue

86 - a slang expression meaning to get rid of, remove, end, etc.


----------



## The Creepster

87- U2 releases The Joshua Tree


----------



## RoxyBlue

88 - my dad's age last year


----------



## Lady Nyxie

89 - my neighbors graduated in 1989


----------



## nixie

99- not quite a dollar


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jumped ahead, there, Nix

90 - Cuba is 90 miles off the Florida coast


----------



## fick209

91 - year my older brother graduated high school


----------



## Night Watchman

92 - the year Benny Hill died.


----------



## RoxyBlue

93 - a not very comfortable temperature, in my opinion, particularly when it's humid


----------



## The Creepster

94- Winchester model 94


----------



## Lady Nyxie

95 - I95 runs north and south along the Eastern seaboard from the New England states down to Florida


----------



## fick209

96 - Steffi Graf wins tennis grand slam


----------



## RoxyBlue

97 - 97 Underground is a Baltimore-based radio station broadcasting locally on AM channels and internationally over the Internet.


----------



## Wildcat

97 This premium domain name 97.com is available for you to use, either short-term or long-term, for around US$75 per day.


----------



## The Creepster

98- how many times I can spin in a circle before I fall down


----------



## Night Watchman

99 - Red Ballons


----------



## RoxyBlue

100 - a century


----------



## Night Watchman

101 - Dalmatians


----------



## RoxyBlue

102 - the sum of four consecutive prime numbers (19 + 23 + 29 + 31).


----------



## Wildcat

103 - 103 degrees, a sond by Spor.


----------



## Night Watchman

104 - Starfighter aircraft


----------



## The Creepster

105- FI 105 is a great controller


----------



## Night Watchman

106 - 106 Infantry Division at the Battle of the Bulge


----------



## The Creepster

107- is a good number of cats to have


----------



## Night Watchman

108 -number of stitches on a baseball.


----------



## RoxyBlue

109 - The Messerschmitt Bf 109 was a German World War II fighter aircraft designed by Willy Messerschmitt in the early 1930s.


----------



## Night Watchman

110 - 110 metre hurdles


----------



## RoxyBlue

111 - adds up to 3


----------



## Night Watchman

112 - an American R&B quartet from Atlanta


----------



## RoxyBlue

113 - Psalm 113 is all about praising


----------



## Night Watchman

114 - number of episodes of the Odd Couple.


----------



## RoxyBlue

115 - 115 Bourbon Street is an entertainment megaplex with a mardi gras atmosphere featuring live shows, a sports bar, nightclub, beer garden, and special events


----------



## Lady Nyxie

116 - Shakespeare's sonnet 116


----------



## RoxyBlue

117 - The Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk is a stealth ground attack aircraft formerly operated by the United States Air Force.


----------



## fick209

118 - the page # in my parts book where I can find evaporator fan motors


----------



## Night Watchman

119 - the emergency telephone number in Asia.


----------



## fick209

120 - my weight when I graduated high school *sigh*


----------



## RoxyBlue

121 - In the year 121, the Temple of Venus was built in Rome.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

122 - NASA has a mission called the STS-122 mission


----------



## RoxyBlue

123 - sequential numbers


----------



## nixie

124- my weight when I got married (miss that number...)


----------



## fick209

125 - the last year of the Yanguang era of the Chinese Han Dynasty


----------



## Lady Nyxie

126 - 126 is the number given to a cartridge-based film format used in still photography. It was introduced by Kodak in 1963, and is associated mainly with low-end point-and-shoot cameras.


----------



## fick209

127 - a mersenne prime number


----------



## RoxyBlue

128 - 128 Café is a memorable dining experience featuring traditional and progressive American food served in a welcoming environment.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

129 - is the number for the West Aurora School District


----------



## RoxyBlue

130 - The American Legion Post 130 is in Falls Church, VA


----------



## Lady Nyxie

131 - chanel 131 on my television is NicJr


----------



## RoxyBlue

132 - the product of 11 X 12


----------



## Lady Nyxie

133 - channel 133 on my television is playing "Full House" right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

134 - In the Year 134, a law improving the lot of free workers was passed in Rome.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

135 - the age that I feel right now.


----------



## The Creepster

136-Section 136 of the Mental Health Act 1983 (UK law) details removing a mentally ill person from a public place to a place of safety. It details police powers and the rights of someone in this position.


----------



## RoxyBlue

137 - a constant used by physicists to describe the probability that an electron will emit or absorb a photon.


----------



## fick209

138 - the sum of sour consecutive prime numbers (29+31+37+41)


----------



## RoxyBlue

139 - In the year 139, Marcus Aurelius was named Caesar.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

140 - in 17 minutes it will be 1:40


----------



## fick209

141- year in which the Temple of Antoninus & Faustina was constructed in Rome.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

142 - Construction of the Antonine Wall begins in Scotland.


----------



## Night Watchman

143 - common code for "I love you".


----------



## RoxyBlue

144 - 12 dozen


----------



## Lady Nyxie

145 - Arrian becomes archon in Athens. Asia. Change of era name from Jiankang (1st year) to Yongxi era of the Chinese Han Dynasty.


----------



## fick209

146 - Marcus Aurelius received the imperium proconsular.


----------



## RoxyBlue

147 - 147.com is the home of 147 snooker game, news, snooker info, and 147 snooker break videos.


----------



## fick209

148- death of Greek architect Aeulius Nicon


----------



## nixie

149- @149th st, a group in NYC that showcases graffiti artists.


----------



## RoxyBlue

150 - An IQ of 150 puts you in the Highly Gifted category of intelligence


----------



## The Creepster

151- RotGut rum made by Bacardi


----------



## fick209

152 - the Cessna 152 is the smallest 4-cylinder engine airplane in use.


----------



## RoxyBlue

153 - The 153 Club is a club for enthusiasts of the Sahara Desert.


----------



## The Creepster

154-is how many penny's I have


----------



## Spooky1

155 - U-155 was a German U-boat during World War II


----------



## fick209

156 - is a refactorable number


----------



## RoxyBlue

157 - Form DS-157 is a Nonimmigrant Visa Application


----------



## The Creepster

158- my heart bpm rate when I run


----------



## fick209

159 - days until May 12th


----------



## RoxyBlue

160 - The Veterans of Foreign Wars Post 160 is in Glen Burnie, MD


----------



## The Creepster

161-how many hairs I have growing out of my ear


----------



## fick209

162 - 162 is divisible by φ(162). But there is no positive integer such that its divisors add up to 162, hence 162 is an untouchable number.


----------



## nixie

163- Chapter 163 is crimes against persons such as manslaughter, kidnapping, etc.


----------



## The Creepster

164-# The Betrayal is the 164th episode of the NBC sitcom Seinfeld, which originally aired on November 20, 1997


----------



## RoxyBlue

165 - how heavy one of my sisters got during a pregnancy


----------



## nixie

166- the ages of my two oldest kids (sort of) 16 and 6


----------



## fick209

167 - 167 is a full reptend prime in base 10, since the decimal expansion of 1/167 repeats to infinity


----------



## RoxyBlue

168 - The original Broadway production of The New Yorkers opened at The Broadway Theatre on December 8, 1930, and closed the following May after 168 performances


----------



## nixie

169- a Play-Doh 4pk costs $1.69 at Target (just bought a bunch...)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

170 - 170 is the next number in line (I got nothing).


----------



## fick209

171 - is a composite number


----------



## RoxyBlue

172 - The Cessna 172 Skyhawk is a four-seat, single-engine, high-wing fixed-wing aircraft


----------



## Lady Nyxie

173 - the 173 Carlyle House, a special events facility in historical downtown Norcross.


----------



## nixie

174- Meditations by Marcus Aurelius was written in 174 AD


----------



## fick209

175 - 175 centimeters = 5.74146982 feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

176 - The number of verses in the longest chapter of the Bible (Psalm 119)


----------



## fick209

177 - Tapas 177 Lounge in Rochester, MN


----------



## RoxyBlue

178 - The 178 Club, serving Bull Shoals, Arkansas since 1980, offers fine dining and entertainment to members and guests.

I wonder who came up with the name "Bull Shoals"?


----------



## fick209

179 - Section 179 of the United States Internal Revenue Code allows a taxpayer to deduct the cost of certain types of property on their income taxes, as an expense


----------



## The Creepster

180- half of a circle


----------



## RoxyBlue

181 - Suite 181 is a nightclub, lounge, and bar in downtown San Francisco, CA.


----------



## fick209

182 - the punk rock band Blink 182


----------



## scareme

183 Club is the name of a boyband from Taiwan.


----------



## The Creepster

184- how many times I yell at the carpet a day


----------



## nixie

185- A supernova now known as SN 185 is noted by Chinese astronomers in the Astrological Annals of the Houhanshu, making it the earliest recorded supernova.


----------



## RoxyBlue

186 - Outpost 186 is an arts, media, and performance space at 186 1/2 Hampshire Street, Inman Square, Cambridge.


----------



## The Creepster

Is that not perfect

187- We all know what I am going to say...

Channel 187 on The Dish Network is the Hallmark Movie Channel (HD) YAY I love the Hallmark Channel..its my Fav, next to Lifetime Channel Whos wants to come over and have tea?


----------



## fick209

188 - 188 is a happy number

who the hell kidnapped Creepster


----------



## scareme

I did. And you'll have to pay 1.89 to get him back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

190 - It will cost $1.90 to mail Creepsters' remains to Minnesota


----------



## Spooky1

191 - American Airlines Flight 191 crashed on May 25, 1979. To this day, the accident is the most deadly commercial airline crash in United States history.


----------



## fick209

192 - Civil war again strikes Rome (192–193).


----------



## Spooky1

193 - January 1—Pertinax is proclaimed Roman Emperor. March 28—Roman Emperor Pertinax is assassinated by members of the Praetorian Guard, who then sell the throne in an auction to Didius Julianus. (Sometimes it's not good to be the Emperor)


----------



## fick209

194 - 194 is the sum of two square numbers: 132 + 52


----------



## RoxyBlue

195 - Interstate 195 runs through New Jersey


----------



## The Creepster

196-how many people I knocked over while they were texting last night at a mall


----------



## RoxyBlue

197 - a public school district serving West St. Paul-Mendota Heights-Eagan


----------



## fick209

198 - Publius Septimius Geta, son of Septimus Severus, receives the title of Caesar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

199 - a number used to make you think you aren't spending 200


----------



## The Creepster

200- how many times I smile a hour


----------



## fick209

201 - 201 is the North American telephone area code for the state of New Jersey covering most of Hudson and Bergen counties, as well as parts of Essex and Passaic.


----------



## The Creepster

202- DC area code


----------



## RoxyBlue

203 - Murder 203 is Connecticut's Mystery Festival located at the Easton and Westport Public Libraries.


----------



## nixie

204- How many times I've told my son not to pee on the toilet seat. (at least)


----------



## fick209

205 - 205 Martha is a large Main belt asteroid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

206 - The Peugeot 206 is a supermini (subcompact car) manufactured by the French automaker Peugeot since 1998


----------



## fick209

207 - School District 207 covers Brandon, MN


----------



## nixie

208- Artaban V begins his reign as king of the Parthians in 208 AD


----------



## The Creepster

209-how many times I spy a day, on a mysterious shrub in my yard


----------



## fick209

210 - the 210 exit off of I94 brings you to the Fergus Falls Hospital


----------



## The Creepster

211- Robbery code in California


----------



## scareme

212-the temp at which water boils.


----------



## RoxyBlue

213 - area code in downtown Los Angeles


----------



## nixie

214- DD 214, a document issued upon a military service member's discharge from active-duty.


----------



## scareme

Calif Prop 215 is about medical Marijuana. I don't think it helps with asthma.


----------



## RoxyBlue

216 - 216 is the smallest untouchable number which is also a cube. The explanation of what an "untouchable number" is, is not what I would call lucid.


----------



## fick209

217 - 217 is the North American telephone area code for much of Central Illinois


----------



## The Creepster

218-is how many pennys I have up my nose


----------



## nixie

219- I shoved one more penny up creepster's nose


----------



## The Creepster

nixie said:


> 219- I shoved one more penny up creepster's nose


I think that wusss juan tooo meny:googly:

220-BM-27 Uragan deployed 220 mm rockets


----------



## RoxyBlue

221 -How much The Creepster's head weighs with all those pennies in there


----------



## The Creepster

222- The .222 swift has a muzzle velocity of over 3000 fps


----------



## RoxyBlue

Along the same line...


223 - The .223 Remington is a sporting cartridge with almost the same external dimensions as the 5.56x45mm NATO military cartridge.


----------



## nixie

224- Comedian Demetri Martin wrote a 224-word palindrome poem (reads the same forward or backward)

It's actually pretty cool...


----------



## The Creepster

225-The .225 was first made in 1964 Winchester ceased production of any rifles in 1971


----------



## scareme

On Sept. 11th, 4 members of FDNY226 lost their lives.


----------



## RoxyBlue

227 - 227 was an American situation comedy that originally aired on NBC from September 14, 1985 until May 6, 1990.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> 227 - 227 was an American situation comedy that originally aired on NBC from September 14, 1985 until May 6, 1990.


I was thinking the same thing.....YOU FREAK!

228-The 228 Incident, also known as the 228 Massacre, was an anti-government uprising in Taiwan


----------



## scareme

229-Nevada reached a milestone Friday in its 30-year war to defeat the federal Yucca Mountain nuclear waste project by filing 229 challenges to the Department of Energy's license application for the planned repository 100 miles northwest of Las Vegas.


----------



## Night Watchman

230 - A common voltage in the European Union.


----------



## scareme

231-American Legion Post 231 is located 7 miles north of Pottsboro Texas on the shores of Lake Texoma.


----------



## nixie

232- United flight 232 crashed in 1989 while enroute from Denver to Chicago.


----------



## scareme

233-Treno Pizza Bar-233 Haddon Ave. Trentwood, NJ


----------



## The Creepster

234-is the number I got stuck with


----------



## morbidmike

235- is my pay check for a week I'm rich you peasents


----------



## RoxyBlue

236 - In the year 236, Emperor Maximinus Thrax and Marcus Pupienus Africanus become Roman consuls. I don't care about the history, I just think the names are hysterical


----------



## fick209

237 - there are 237 millionaires on Congress


----------



## RoxyBlue

238 - Uranium-238 (U-238) is the most common isotope of uranium found in nature.


----------



## The Creepster

239- how many gallons of gin I will consume tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

240 - Rule 240 has to do with compensation when an airline flight is cancelled or delayed


----------



## The Creepster

241-I hate the number 241


----------



## nixie

242- a brand of skateboards


----------



## scareme

243-The 243 Winchester is great for killing dear. If you're into killing dear.


----------



## fick209

244 - There are 244 distinct solutions of the Soma cube puzzle.


----------



## nixie

245- 245(i) is a section of immigration law


----------



## scareme

246-There is a condo for sale at 246 west 17th street in Chelsea, that I can't afford.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey...Don't we start over? Its a new crummy year right?

1- Where I rate on the "who rules the world"


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you start over at Halloween

247 - The 24-7 Prayer movement is a global, non-stop prayer meeting that began in 1999 amongst the young people of Revelation church in Chichester, England.


----------



## The Creepster

248- Fine I have messed up this many times


----------



## nixie

249- Decius begins persecuting the Christians and others refusing to participate in Emperor worship during the year 249 AD (Roman Empire).


----------



## The Creepster

250- The Goths invade Moesia


----------



## RoxyBlue

251 - Area code in Alabama


----------



## The Creepster

252-AMC Straight-6 engine


----------



## nixie

253- A novel by Geoff Ryman


----------



## RoxyBlue

254 - A Texas telephone area code for numbers in the Waco area. It was created May 25, 1997.


----------



## scareme

255- Now I'm looking at a place at 255 E. 74th St., in Manhattan. I wonder where the nearest thrift store is.


----------



## fick209

256 - Goths invade Asia Minor


----------



## nixie

257- Lab 257: The Disturbing Story of the Government's Secret Plum Island Germ Laboratory is a book by Michael Christopher Carroll


----------



## RoxyBlue

258 - In the year 258, a second Imperial edict prohibited Christianity in the Roman Empire. This edict divided Christians into four categories: priests, who were to be put to death; senators and equestrians, who were to be stripped of their positions and their property confiscated; nuns, who were to be exiled; and imperial civil servants, who were condemned to forced labor.


----------



## morbidmike

259 my favorite number


----------



## fick209

260 - Earliest known date of chess.


----------



## The Creepster

261 - how many cookies fick owes me


----------



## nixie

262- The Messerschmitt Me 262 was the world's first fully operational turbojet fighter.


----------



## scareme

263-263网络通信--专业邮箱门户 - [ Translate this page ]
263,天下邮,个人邮件,企业邮件,免费邮件,收费邮件,G邮局,超大附件,863智能反垃圾,个性化邮箱.

企业邮局 - 邮件 - 日本語 - 263网络通信


----------



## RoxyBlue

264 - QuickTime 7 features a state-of-the-art video codec called H.264, which delivers stunning quality at remarkably low data rates


----------



## fick209

265 - the number of imaginary cookies I will bake for the Creepster tonight


----------



## The Creepster

265-1955 vette came with the first new GM produced V8 since 1919 the 265 CID


----------



## RoxyBlue

266 - 26/6 = 4.33333333


----------



## fick209

267 - The Goths launch one of the first major barbarian invasions of the Roman Empire.


----------



## RoxyBlue

268 - Largest American Legion Post in Montgomery County serving veterans and the community.


----------



## nixie

269- 269 is the number imprinted on my anti-vertigo pills


----------



## RoxyBlue

270 - one of the main highways going northwest out of the DC metropolitan area


----------



## fick209

271 - The Alamanni are repulsed from Italy, and forced back to the Alps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

272 - Someone posted a list of the 272 fast food items highest in calories on the Web


----------



## fick209

273 - The zero of the Celsius temperature scale is (to the nearest whole number) 273 Kelvin. This corresponds with absolute zero (0 K) being approximately -273°C.


----------



## nixie

274- The Heinkel He 274 was a four-engine bomber designed during World War II


----------



## The Creepster

275- .275 Rigby in England is know as the 7 mm Mauser/7x57mm Mauser here in the states and in Germany


----------



## RoxyBlue

276 - The UAW Local 276 is in Grand Prairie, Texas


----------



## Zurgh

277- 277v only voltage I've been locked up on (OUCH!!!)


----------



## nixie

278- Gallery Pantone 278 is a gallery for emerging, contemporary artists in Charlotte, North Carolina.


----------



## scareme

279- A book, 279 Days to Overnight Success, provides a case study for anyone interested in building an alternative career using new media.


----------



## morbidmike

280- local 280 IEBW covering Oregon's mid Willametta valley


----------



## fick209

281 - Aquilina the Christian saint was born


----------



## morbidmike

282-south california area code


----------



## RoxyBlue

283 - The 283 Chevy V-8 was equipped with the Ramjet fuel injection system which gave this small-block Chevy V-8 better performance


----------



## The Creepster

284- how many small blocks are in my yard


----------



## nixie

285- a square pyramidal number


----------



## morbidmike

287-interstate 287(middlesex highway) New Jearsey


----------



## The Creepster

288-The USS Worden (DD-288), a USN destroyer.


----------



## morbidmike

289-USS Flusser (dd289)USN destroyer WW1 built in the 1920's


----------



## The Creepster

290-Jin Hui Di succeeds Jin Wu Di as emperor of China.


----------



## RoxyBlue

291 - The commonly known name for an internationally famous art gallery that was located at 291 Fifth Avenue in New York City from 1905 to 1917


----------



## The Creepster

292- 292 or Y block was the predecessor to the meanest, mother, big block ever made the FE series BB Ford...... come get some


----------



## RoxyBlue

293 - Not a good weight to be if you aren't very tall


----------



## The Creepster

294- how much I would pay a maid


----------



## RoxyBlue

295 - Interstate 295 is the South Jersey Expressway


----------



## fick209

296 - Maximian pacifies the area around the Danube.


----------



## RoxyBlue

297 - A National Postal Mail Handlers Local Union


----------



## The Creepster

298- is how many cat hairs per square inch I have on the floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

299 - the Dell SM Vostro A860 Laptop 299


----------



## The Creepster

300 - .300 Winchester magnum can penetrate body armor with lethal force....te-heheheh


----------



## RoxyBlue

301 - a Maryland area code


----------



## The Creepster

302- small block Ford...and Chevy


----------



## RoxyBlue

303 - The Roland TB-303 Bass Line was a synthesizer with built-in sequencer manufactured by the Roland corporation from 1982 to 1984


----------



## fick209

304 - Grade 304 stainless stell is the most versatile and most widely used stainless steel


----------



## RoxyBlue

305 - A mockumentary detailing the five almost brave Spartans charged with guarding a goat path


----------



## fick209

306 - The 306th Bombardment Group, activated in March 1942, became one of the pioneer units involved in the Air War in the European Theatre. It was first over Germany, often without fighter escort, striking targets deep into the heart of the Third Reich.


----------



## The Creepster

307 - Pontiac small block...best best anchor in the world


----------



## RoxyBlue

308 - The .308 Winchester is a rifle round and is the commercial version of the military 7.62x51mm NATO centerfire cartridge.


----------



## The Creepster

309 -is a number that makes me hungry


----------



## fick209

310 - Under Constantine, the Romans defeat the Franks.


----------



## The Creepster

311 - the number is not important


----------



## RoxyBlue

312 - If I haven't walked the dogs by 3:12PM, they start bugging me


----------



## The Creepster

313 - added up = who cares


----------



## RoxyBlue

314 - Threefourteen Studio creates unique handcrafted jewelry and miniature objects in sterling silver


----------



## The Creepster

315 - Crucifixion is abolished as punishment in the Roman Empire. Dammit


----------



## Zurgh

316- # of confirmed voices in my head (some also do accents, but don't count)


----------



## Moon Dog

317 - Socialable! Everybody drink!


----------



## The Creepster

318 - 318 CID Chrysler engine was made from 1967 to 1991


----------



## Spooky1

319 - Airbus A319 airliner


----------



## fick209

320 - area code for cental minnesota


----------



## RoxyBlue

321 - Apparently "321" is part of the web site addresses for a number of chat rooms.


----------



## fick209

322 - According to the Skull and Bones Society lore in 322 B.C., a Greek orator died. When he died, the goddess Eulogia, the goddess, whom Skull and Bones called the goddess of eloquence, arose to the heavens and didn't happen to come back down until 1832, when she happened to take up residence in the tomb of Skull and Bones.


----------



## The Creepster

323 - 1938 New Yorker came with a 323 CID Straight-8


----------



## RoxyBlue

324 - In that year, St Peter's Church was founded in Rome.


----------



## The Creepster

325 - Gladiatorial combat is outlawed in the Roman Empire. Boo...


----------



## RoxyBlue

326 - A Princeville Community Unit School District


----------



## The Creepster

327 - 1962–1969 small block Chevy engine came with a optional mechanical fuel injection set up


----------



## Spooky1

328 - Ferrari 328


----------



## The Creepster

329 - The 329th Fighter-Interceptor Group is an inactive United States Air Force unit, last assigned to the Air Defense Command, being stationed at Stewart AFB, New York.


----------



## fick209

330 - The Bible is translated into the Gothic language by Wulfila.


----------



## RoxyBlue

331 - a night club in Minneapolis, MN


----------



## scareme

332-An annual Haunting Site in Chicago.


----------



## The Creepster

333 - is only half evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

334 - A science fiction novel by American author Thomas M. Disch, written in 1972


----------



## Moon Dog

335 - November 7—Anthanasius is banished to Trier, on the charge that he prevented the corn fleet from sailing to Constantinople.


----------



## scareme

There I was in Constantinople, waiting for the corn fleet, AND IT NEVER CAME IN! I was so mad. I hope someone is banished over this!

336-Marlin 336: The other classic backwoods home deer rifle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

337 - Area code for southwestern Louisiana


----------



## The Creepster

338 - The .338 Lapua Magnum can penetrate better-than-standard military body armor at ranges up to 1100 yards, and is accurate up to 1950 yards...thats over a mile for the ones that are unfamiliar..... Also is one of my favorite rounds to hand load and shoot with


----------



## scareme

339- Gallery 339 - Fine Art Photography 
339 South 21st Street
Philadelphia, PA 19103
215.731.1530
215.735.2839 (fax) 
[email protected]

8 x 10 and Under: Small Landscapes


----------



## The Creepster

340 - The 340mm was the heavy caliber gun used on french ships in WWI andWWII


----------



## RoxyBlue

341 - the local Professional Fire Fighters Association in Houston TX


----------



## fick209

342 - union 342 offers high tech training in, pipefitting, plumbing, welding and refrigeration.


----------



## RoxyBlue

343 - two odds and an even


----------



## The Creepster

344 - Is 1 pound less then whats on my bench press bar right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

345 - area code for the Cayman Islands


----------



## The Creepster

346 - The 346th Bombardment Group is an inactive United States Air Force unit. It was last assigned to the 316th Bombardment Wing , being stationed at Kadena Airfield, Okinawa. It was inactivated on 30 June 1946.


----------



## Spooky1

347 - Club 347, Baltimore's Premier Gathering Place for Jazz, Live Music and Entertainment


----------



## RoxyBlue

348 - A Ferrari model


----------



## SPOOKY J

349 - The 349th Air Mobility Wing is the largest associate reserve wing in the United States Air Force. Located at Travis Air Force Base, California.


----------



## The Creepster

350 - the most available cheapest build small block ever made, and make excellent paperweights


----------



## RoxyBlue

351 - In this year in India, a new process made possible the extraction of sugar from sugar cane. Now we know who to blame for cavities


----------



## The Creepster

352 - The smallest of the FE Big Blocks from Ford


----------



## fick209

353 - Constantius II becomes the sole Roman emperor.


----------



## morbidmike

354-crystler early HEMI engine


----------



## RoxyBlue

355 - one of the main north/south routes going through our area


----------



## The Creepster

356 - The .356 TSW formerly:
"Team Smith & Wesson", or
"Tactical Smith & Wesson"was introduced app. in 1995 by
Smith & Wesson and distributor Lew Horton as a new barrel for the
"The Super 9 Gun" which had two barrels: 9x21.5mm and 356TSW.


----------



## RoxyBlue

357 - The 357 String Band plays Americana, bluegrass, and country music


----------



## The Creepster

358 - The .358 Winchester is a .35 caliber rifle cartridge based on a necked up .308...designed for large game hunters


----------



## fick209

359 - 359 is the country code for Bulgaria


----------



## The Creepster

360 - The next series of FE Big Block Fords, used primarily in the F series trucks


----------



## RoxyBlue

361 - The book "Hard Case Crime" by Donald E. Westlake


----------



## The Creepster

362 - how many times I curse a hour


----------



## fick209

363- Minneapolis Homeless Ministry Allan Law - it is an organization set up to assist Allen Law in his effort to feed the homeless of Minneapolis with sandwiches made by local volunteers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

364-The Purple Foxes in Vietnam... the Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron 364


----------



## RoxyBlue

365 - number of days in a non-leap year


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

366- a full year + one day


----------



## scareme

367-The 367th Engineer Battalion is stationed in Minn. They are not as cool as the 507th stationed in OKC, OK.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

368 - Laborers' International Union of North America, Local 368 Hawaii.


----------



## The Creepster

369 - is how much money I have in my piggy bank


----------



## scareme

370-TechCrunch and a few other people noticed this list of 370 passwords that Twitter bans its members from using when they sign up for new accounts. They range from the obvious -- "password," "twitter," etc. -- to the obscene and bizarre.

Why ban them? They're very easy for humans and brute-force hacking scripts to figure out, making it easier for people to get access to your account. On Twitter, this can be embarrassing. On other sites, this can be very costly.


----------



## morbidmike

371- 1.55 v silver oxide watch batery 8.11$ on amazon.com model 371


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

372 - a perfect dozen when you add them up


----------



## morbidmike

373-a baker's dozen when you add the up


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

374-a boring number that has nothing much interesting associated with it that warrants a post


----------



## RoxyBlue

375 - In 2009, Maryland celebrated its 375th birthday. That's a lot of candles.


----------



## The Creepster

376 - .376 Steyr was developed in the late 1990's by Hornady ammuntion and Steyr rifles for their scout model rifles


----------



## fick209

377 - The Boeing 377 Stratocruiser was a luxurious long-range postwar airliner with four piston-driven engines


----------



## The Creepster

378 - The .378 Weatherby Magnum cartridge was mass produced in 1953 to replace the .375 Weatherby Magnum


----------



## fick209

379 - The 379 was Peterbilt's flagship truck from 1987 until the 2007 model year maintaining the nameplate's signature long-nose styling.


----------



## The Creepster

380 - how many times a day I wonder if I am thinking right now


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

381- Findlay Firefighters Local 381 in Ohio (been to Findlay, OH many times


----------



## RoxyBlue

382 - Boy Scout Troop 382 is part of the Baltimore Area Council and the Four Rivers District.

(and I've been to Findlay, OH, too!)


----------



## The Creepster

383 - 383 is a small block 350 CID that has been "stroked" out


----------



## fick209

384 - Ambrosius refuses the Roman Empress Justina's request for a church in Milan where she can worship according to her Arian belief. (damn men)


----------



## RoxyBlue

385 - an area code in Utah


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

386 - Pace Bus Route 386 - South Harlem....like ya didn't already know that


----------



## RoxyBlue

387 - In this year, Saint Patrick, the patron saint of Ireland, was born so that everyone the world round would have an excuse to wear green and get drunk on March 17th


----------



## fick209

388 - The Junkers Ju 388 Störtebeker was a World War II Luftwaffe multi-role aircraft based on the Ju 88 airframe by way of the Ju 188. It was introduced very late in the war, and production problems and the general war conditions meant few were delivered.


----------



## RoxyBlue

389 - In this year, Theodosius I banned the worship of Vesta.


----------



## SPOOKY J

390 - North Carolina House Bill 390 - Poultry Worker Protection.


----------



## The Creepster

391 - HD FE big block Ford used in trucking applications


----------



## SPOOKY J

392 - Hemi engine


----------



## The Creepster

393 - how many times I have died playing Demon's Souls


----------



## fick209

394 - Emperor Theodosius I bans the Olympic Games


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

395 - A California Highway


----------



## fick209

396 - It is a triangular number and the sum of a pair of twin primes (149 + 151)


----------



## RoxyBlue

397 - RX series stereo receivers by Yamaha Electronics, for natural sound


----------



## The Creepster

398 - Is how many pencils I have in my cup


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

399 - one shy of 400


----------



## Goblin

400-How many feet tall Godzilla is


----------



## RoxyBlue

401 - area code in Rhode Island


----------



## fick209

402 - area code of Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## RoxyBlue

403 - area code of Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## The Creepster

404 - how many people I flipped off today


----------



## fick209

405 - Interstate 405 (I-405, and colloquially referred to as "The 405" or the four-oh-five) is a major north–south Interstate Highway in Southern California.


----------



## The Creepster

406 - The 16"/50 or 406 mm, caliber Mark 7 - United States Naval Gun is the main armament of the Iowa-class battleships


----------



## RoxyBlue

407 - Wonder Woman Formula 407 - Wonder Woman and Steve Trevor travel to Argentina to beat a pair of enemy agents to a secret formula that can make rubber as tough as steel


----------



## The Creepster

408 - .408 Cheyenne Tactical It was designed with a possible military need in mind for a cartridge for both the anti-personnel, anti-sniper and anti-materiel role with a (supersonic) precision range of 2,187 yards....hey whats that over there


----------



## RoxyBlue

409 - Formula 409 is a cleaner made by Clorox


----------



## fick209

410 - 410 A - refrigerant that is used in a/c's & heat pumps


----------



## Howlinmadjack

411 - Product 411 an adhesive known as cyanocrylate.


----------



## The Creepster

412 - how many "Hurts don't it" I gave to my wife today


----------



## Goblin

413-How many posts I've made today


----------



## The Creepster

414 - how many times I yelled today


----------



## fick209

415 - 415 Clothing specializes in thug, gangster, and biker apparel


----------



## The Creepster

416 - .416 Rigby factory-loaded ammunition pushes a 400 grain bullet in the neighborhood of 2,300 feet per second


----------



## fick209

417 - The area code 417 serves southwestern Missouri including the principal cities of Springfield, Joplin, West Plains, Carthage, Neosho and Lebanon


----------



## RoxyBlue

418 - area code for Quebec City, Quebec, Canada


----------



## The Creepster

419 - how many pairs of shoes my wife owns


----------



## RoxyBlue

420 - At 4:20PM every week day, the office dogs believe it's past time for their evening meal


----------



## fick209

421 - Kafé 421 in Minneapolis MN serves a different bowl of soup each day during winter months for $3 a bowl


----------



## The Creepster

422- is the amount of razors I go through when shaving my tongue


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

423-USS Torsk (SS-423, later AGSS-423 and IXSS-423), 1944-1972


----------



## Goblin

424-Is how high my sugar went in 2007


----------



## RoxyBlue

425 - an area code in the vicinity of Seattle WA


----------



## SPOOKY J

426 - 426 Hemi engine


----------



## fick209

427 - Year 427 the Roman province of Pannonia Prima is finally assimilated into the Hunnic empire


----------



## The Creepster

428 - what else....428 Super Cora Jet engine was the final FE Big Block series engine. The FE was manufactured from 1958 to 1976


----------



## Evil Queen

429 - The 429 Bell Helicopter


----------



## The Creepster

450 - How much lunch cost in Guam


----------



## Spooky1

451 - 451 is the temperature in degrees Fahrenheit at which book paper combusts


----------



## Goblin

452-A year in the 5th century


----------



## The Creepster

453 - how many times I say potato a day


----------



## Goblin

454-How many times my cats meow at me a day. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

455 - Cubana Flight 455 was a Cubana flight from Barbados to Jamaica that was brought down by a terrorist attack on October 6, 1976.


----------



## Goblin

456-How many times I have to chase the neighbor's dog away from my cats each week


----------



## RoxyBlue

457 - A program that allows you to defer compensation on a pre-tax basis through payroll deduction


----------



## Goblin

458-Number of trips to the bathroom when I have a stomach virus. lol


----------



## SPOOKY J

459 - The 459th Air Refueling Wing, Andrews Air Force Base, Md., is the only Air Force Reserve wing in the D.C. metro area.


----------



## Goblin

560-Aella becomes king of Deira (traditional date).


----------



## The Creepster

461 - how many time Goblin has made a boo boo


----------



## Goblin

462-The actual number of boo boos


----------



## The Creepster

463 - is the number given to the super secret code that which can not be reviled


----------



## RoxyBlue

464 - The Hershey Chocolate Workers' Local numbered 464.


----------



## Goblin

465-How many times a day a kid will holler "I'm hungry"


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

466 - Add a two to the first number and you've got something evil


----------



## Goblin

467-A year in the 5th century


----------



## fick209

468 - The Vandal fleet overpowers the navy of Leo I.


----------



## Goblin

469-469 is the area code for the Dallas area


----------



## RoxyBlue

470 - The International 470 Class is the class of boat used for both the men's two person and women's two person dinghy events at the Olympic Games.


----------



## Goblin

471-Trips to the bathroom when you have a stomach virus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

472 - HU Local 472...that would be Hypnotherapists Union 472....yes it's real...look in to my eyes an relax


----------



## scareme

473 is the exam you have to take to work for the post office.


----------



## Goblin

474-Julius Nepos becomes western Roman Emperor, deposing Glycerius


----------



## RoxyBlue

475 - Steamfitters Local 475 recently celebrated its 100th year of existence


----------



## The Creepster

476 - The .476 Enfield cartridge was only in British service for a comparatively short while before it was itself replaced in service by the black powder-loaded .455 Webley Mark I in 1887


----------



## fick209

477 - According to the Anglo-Saxon Chronicle, Aelle, king of the South Saxons, arrives in England, with his three sons


----------



## Goblin

478-478 is the area code for Macon, Warner Robins, Swainsboro, Wadley, Milledgeville, Perry and Central Georgia, Georgia


----------



## Zurgh

479- is a N/W Arkansas area code too...


----------



## Zurgh

480- as in 480 volts-nominal... Biggest voltage 'hit' I ever took, professionally... um... OUCH!!!!


----------



## Goblin

481-Clovis I becomes king of the Western Franks upon the death of Childeric I


----------



## RoxyBlue

482 - 482 Music is an independent record label featuring international jazz, world, and improv musicians and Chicago jazz.


----------



## Goblin

483-General Illus and Verina attempt to overthrow Emperor Zeno and place a general named Leontius on the throne. Zeno defeats this attempt.


----------



## fick209

quick bump - we are only 4 months away, gotta get this number higher

484 - American Legion Post 484 is located in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## Goblin

485-Number of times I tried to get on the internet this afternoon


----------



## RoxyBlue

486 - a Plumbers and Steamfitters Local Union 486 in Baltimore Maryland


----------



## Goblin

487-487th Bomb Group


----------



## Evil Andrew

488 - IEEE-488 is a short-range digital communications bus specification


----------



## RoxyBlue

489 - Theodoric, king of the Ostrogoths, continues his invasion of Italy with the approval of Byzantine emperor Zeno.

I wonder if he was Theodoric of York from SNL?


----------



## Spooky1

490 - The world's tallest tent is 490 feet tall.


----------



## Goblin

491-491 is a 1964 Swedish black and white drama film directed by Vilgot Sjöman, based on a novel by Lars Görling.


----------



## Evil Andrew

492 - K.492 is the catalog number for Mozart's opera _Le Nozze di Figaro_.


----------



## Goblin

493-a common year starting on Friday of the Julian calendar


----------



## Evil Andrew

494 - I-494 is an interstate near Minneapolis


----------



## Goblin

495-Interstate 495 is a 64-mile Interstate Highway that surrounds the United States' capital of Washington, D.C. and its inner suburbs in Maryland and Virginia.


----------



## Zurgh

2011 Halloween Reboot!

*1* as in 1st post!


----------



## Goblin

2-I am the secoind one to play


----------



## Evil Andrew

3 - the atomic number of Lithium, which several members of this forum have been prescribed .


----------



## Spooky1

4 - Four is the number of nucleobase types in DNA and RNA


----------



## Goblin

5-Fifth grade


----------



## Evil Andrew

6 - what I done gradjeeated


----------



## RoxyBlue

7 - the number of deadly sins


----------



## Goblin

8-August is the 8th month


----------



## Zurgh

9-sounds German for 'no'


----------



## RoxyBlue

10 - a mark of perfection in all things beauteous


----------



## Evil Andrew

11 - the age of my golden retriever


----------



## Goblin

12-Months in a year


----------



## Evil Andrew

13 - 13th Amendment

Section 1.

Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction.

Section 2.

Congress shall have power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation.


----------



## Goblin

14-Valentine's Day is on February 14th


----------



## Evil Andrew

15 - Amendment XV to the United States Constitution prohibits each government in the United States from denying a citizen the right to vote on that citizen's "race, color, or previous condition of servitude" (i.e., slavery). It was ratified on February 3, 1870.


----------



## RoxyBlue

16 - as in the song "Sixteen Candles"


----------



## debbie5

17- only word that rhymes with "bleventeen".


----------



## Zurgh

18- is a dozen and a half


----------



## Evil Andrew

19 - the number of passenger seats on a Beech 1900


----------



## Goblin

20-20 dollar bill


----------



## Evil Andrew

21 - an ace and a face


----------



## debbie5

22- the number of teats on Evil Andrew.


----------



## Evil Andrew

One pair at a time is plenty : )

23 - the 23 enigma


----------



## debbie5

24- hors in a day...whoops- I mean "hours".


----------



## Goblin

25-Christmas Day is December 25th


----------



## debbie5

26- number of times a day I pray for Evil Andrew's soul


----------



## Evil Andrew

Try Psalm 27 - 

The LORD is my light and my salvation— 
whom shall I fear? 
The LORD is the stronghold of my life— 
of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## fick209

28 - is the natural number following 27 and preceding 29. I'm boring tonight and couldn't come up with anything else


----------



## Goblin

29-February has 29 days in a Leap Year


----------



## debbie5

30- number of nails I'd have to polish for a mani/pedi if I had another set of hands. (See? I can do MATH!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

31 - the best day in October - Halloween!


----------



## Goblin

32-Number of grownup teeth


----------



## scareme

33-The number of Chilean Miners rescued in Oct.


----------



## Goblin

34-Channel the Family Channel is on


----------



## Evil Andrew

35- Hounded by controversy for much of the past two years, the F-35 has become the poster child for troubled, vastly over-budget military weapons programs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

36 - The name of a movie released in 2004 set in Paris.


----------



## Spooky1

37 - The normal human body temperature in degrees Celsius.


----------



## Goblin

38- A revolver


----------



## Spooky1

39 - Movie by Alfred Hitchcock "The 39 Steps"


----------



## RoxyBlue

40 - how old Joiseygal will be this month


----------



## Evil Andrew

41 - James Madison's Federalist Paper No. 41. A General View of the Powers Conferred by The Constitution


----------



## Goblin

42-The age Elvis was when he died


----------



## scareme

43-The number on Richard Petty's race car.


----------



## Evil Andrew

44 - last year's Superbowl XLIV


----------



## debbie5

45- number of times EA has dressed as a woman.


----------



## scareme

John Kennedy was 46 years old when he was assassinated.


----------



## Goblin

47-It gets together with 7 and becomes an airplane


----------



## debbie5

LOL.

48- age when most men need viagra


----------



## Goblin

49-San Fransico 49's


----------



## scareme

50-Fifty nifty stars in the flag that billows so beautifully in the breeze.


----------



## Goblin

51-a common year starting on Friday of the Julian calendar


----------



## Haunted Spider

52- The number of cards in Goblin's Halloween poker deck


----------



## Goblin

53-The atomic number of iodine.


----------



## scareme

54 I never made it to Studio 54 in NYC, but it sounded like fun.


----------



## Goblin

55-The speed limit on some highways


----------



## scareme

56- Department 56 has a fine Halloween village.


----------



## Spooky1

57 - Heinz 57


----------



## Goblin

58-Highway from Danville to Greensboro


----------



## Haunted Spider

59 - number of posts Goblin needs per day to overcome Roxy in 2 years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(are you trying to make Goblin feel bad?)

60 - the number of minutes in an hour


----------



## Haunted Spider

61 - The illusive extra minute everyone wants. "Just a minute please"


----------



## scareme

62-Ozzy Osbourne's age


----------



## Spooky1

63 - Year 63 was a common year starting on Saturday of the Julian calendar.


----------



## scareme

64-Aleksander Dobe is 64 and just finished kayaking from Africa to Brazil. Check it out Spooky, you're a kayaker too aren't you?


----------



## Goblin

65-The age I'll be in 5 years!


----------



## autumnghost

66 - Route 66


----------



## Haunted Spider

Year 67 started on a Thursday. Ok No more wikipedia entries for the numbers (ahem spooky ahem)


----------



## Goblin

68- March 9th is the 68th day of the year!


----------



## Haunted Spider

69 - the number of people on this forum that dread whenever this number comes up not knowing if the poster will get himself banned for saying something explicit. 

And the ban hammer stays clear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

70 - An interstate road that runs from the Baltimore MD area to Cove Fort, Utah (and now I know why there's a sign where I-70 starts that gives the number of miles to Cove Fort)


----------



## Spooky1

71 - Messier object M71, a magnitude 8.5 globular cluster in the constellation Sagitta


----------



## Goblin

72-The average number of heartbeats per minute for a resting adult.


----------



## Haunted Spider

73 - 73 trombones led the big parade while 110 cornets..... wait that's not right.


----------



## Goblin

74-Highway 74 runs from Greensboro to Rockingham, NC


----------



## Haunted Spider

75 - Cents - what the 20 oz bottle of pop used to cost out of a machine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

76 - the actual number of trombones in the big parade


----------



## Spooky1

77 - Movie title released in 2007


----------



## Haunted Spider

78 - why 6 is afraid of 7, because 7 8 9


----------



## Goblin

79- My age in 19 years. lol


----------



## Spooky1

80 - My fathers age on his next birthday


----------



## Goblin

81-Sum of 3x27


----------



## RoxyBlue

82 - the number of demerits Goblin gets for calling a product a sum:googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

83 - the year before I was born, 1983 that is.


----------



## Spooky1

84 - The year of Big Brother (1984)


----------



## Goblin

85-The age my grandfather was when he passed away


----------



## autumnghost

86 - how old my knees felt when I got out of bed this morning


----------



## Goblin

87-The atomic number of francium


----------



## scareme

88-88 Minutes-a movie with Al Pacino and Leelee Sobieski


----------



## Goblin

89-The atomic number of actinium.


----------



## scareme

90-Ultra 90 is for weight loss


----------



## Haunted Spider

91 - My grandmothers age


----------



## RoxyBlue

92 - my dad's age plus two years


----------



## scareme

93- United 93 is a plane that went down on 9/11.


----------



## Spooky1

94 - #94 Charles Haley won two Super Bowls with the 49ers and three with the Cowboys


----------



## RoxyBlue

95 - an old version of Windows


----------



## Haunted Spider

96 - 96.5 KISS radio Cleveland.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(My parents live in Sandusky OH. I don't think they listen to that station, though)

97 - 97 Underground is a Baltimore-based radio station broadcasting locally on AM channels and internationally over the Internet.


----------



## Goblin

98-Windows 98 is a graphical operating system by Microsoft.


----------



## Haunted Spider

99 - bottles of beer on the wall 99 bottles of beer. take one down.....


At Roxy, Technically I don't listen to it either I just know it is there. I like 95.5 the Fish.


----------



## RoxyBlue

100 - the product of 10 X 10


----------



## Goblin

101-101 Dalmations


----------



## scareme

102-102 the Dalmatian they forgot to count.


----------



## Goblin

103-A very high temperature


----------



## Zurgh

104- Star 104... a radio station with a contest involving "Cornophobia" here
'Winning Weekend 10/8-10/9
Register now for your chance to win 4-Packs of tickets to the Port Farms haunted maze "Cornophobia" in Waterford!'
and # of times I wondered where this game went...


----------



## Goblin

105-The Trajan Bridge is finished


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Spooky1

107 - The atomic # of Bohrium


----------



## scareme

108- In the Hindu-Buddhist civilizational sphere, the number 108 is among the most sacred and appears as the true or fictitious cardinal number of all manner of philosophical sets and religious series.


----------



## Goblin

109-PT 109 Pt Boat JFK was stationed on


----------



## MrGrimm

110 - 110% is what we give when we give more than our maximum


----------



## Goblin

111-Is three ones in a row


----------



## MrGrimm

112 - is the principal emergency telephone number that can be dialed free of charge from any telephone or any mobile phone in order to reach emergency services (ambulances, fire-fighters and the police) in the European Union (EU)


----------



## Frightmaster-General

113 - The 30th prime number, and the atomic number of an element temporarily called ununtrium.


----------



## RoxyBlue

114 - Psalm 114 begins "When Israel came out of Egypt"


----------



## Goblin

115-The atomic number of an element temporarily called ununpentium.


----------



## MrGrimm

116 - The record for number of wins in a single season of Major League Baseball achieved by the Chicago Cubs in 1906 and the Seattle Mariners in 2001.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*117* - The smallest possible length of the longest side of a Heronian tetrahedron (its other sidelengths are 51, 52, 53, 80 and 84).


----------



## Goblin

118-The year Osroene returned to native rule by the Roman Empire.


----------



## Spooky1

119 - is the sum of five consecutive primes (17 + 19 + 23 + 29 + 31).


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*120* - is the atomic number of Unbinilium, an element yet to be discovered.


----------



## MrGrimm

121 - The official end score in cribbage


----------



## karen936

122


----------



## MrGrimm

123 - Japan Airlines Flight 123, world's deadliest single-aircraft accident in history


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*124* - US Air Force's 124th Wing Air National Guard unit based out of Gowen Field, Boise, Idaho


----------



## Goblin

125-Last (4th) year of the Yanguang era of the Chinese Han Dynasty.


----------



## MrGrimm

126 - On the standard 3x3 Rubik's Cube, starting from the original set position, the basic algorithm of alternating top rotation- side rotation will return the cube to its original state in 126 moves


----------



## Goblin

127- 127 is a centered hexagonal number


----------



## MrGrimm

128 - 128 bit key size encoding for secure communications over the Internet


----------



## Goblin

129-129 is a Happy number

A happy number is defined by the following process. Starting with any positive integer, replace the number by the sum of the squares of its digits, 
and repeat the process until the number equals 1 (where it will stay), or it loops endlessly in a cycle which does not include 1. Those numbers for 
which this process ends in 1 are happy numbers, while those that do not end in 1 are unhappy numbers (or sad numbers).


----------



## RoxyBlue

130 - I think I scored that on an IQ test once


----------



## Goblin

131-I scored one point higher than Roxy


----------



## MrGrimm

132 - Quebec Route 132 is the longest highway in Quebec


----------



## Goblin

133- the Year of the Consulship of Hiberus and Sisenna


----------



## MrGrimm

134 - The hottest temperature ever measured in the United States was 134 Fahrenheit (56.7 °C) at Death Valley, California on July 10, 1913


----------



## Goblin

135-Room number of my art class in high school


----------



## scareme

136th Airlift Wing, Texas Air National Guard


----------



## creep factor

137- The number of times the number 7 occurs in the Book of Revelations


----------



## MrGrimm




----------



## scareme

139-One Thirty Nine is a band from Austin, Texas USA


----------



## creep factor

140-The atomic number of Unquadnilium


----------



## scareme

141-Shakespeare's Sonnets 
SONNET 141
In faith, I do not love thee with mine eyes,
For they in thee a thousand errors note; 
But 'tis my heart that loves what they despise,
Who in despite of view is pleased to dote; 
Nor are mine ears with thy tongue's tune delighted,
Nor tender feeling, to base touches prone, 
Nor taste, nor smell, desire to be invited 
To any sensual feast with thee alone: 
But my five wits nor my five senses can 
Dissuade one foolish heart from serving thee,
Who leaves unsway'd the likeness of a man, 
Thy proud hearts slave and vassal wretch to be: 
Only my plague thus far I count my gain, 
That she that makes me sin awards me pain.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

142 - There is no answer to the equation φ(x) = 142, making 142 a nontotient.


----------



## Goblin

143-143rd Airlift Wing airlift unit at Quonset Point, Rhode Island


----------



## scareme

144-144 North Eighth Street in Williamsburg
Few buildings have symbolized the city’s real estate boom and bust more than the notorious tower at 144 North Eighth Street in Williamsburg. The developers, exploiting old zoning codes that gave empty manufacturing sites an excess of air rights, planned a 16-story tower in a low-rise neighborhood of rowhouses of only three to five stories


----------



## Goblin

145-the Year of the Consulship of Hadrianus and Caesar


----------



## scareme

146-Home for the Holidays: 146th Airlift Wing Returns from Afghanistan


----------



## Goblin

147-My IQ


----------



## scareme

148-My IQ, sorry, but you knew I was smater, didn't you?


----------



## Goblin

149-My New IQ. I just get smarter every day!


----------



## scareme

150-Ford F-150, the first truck I bought. It was red.


----------



## Goblin

151-Bacardi 151 is an over-proof rum


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

152 - Cessna 152: The Cessna 152 is an American two-seat, fixed tricycle gear, general aviation airplane, used primarily for flight training and personal use.


----------



## RoxyBlue

153 - from John 21:11 "Simon Peter went up and drew the net to land, full of large fish, a *hundred and fifty-three*; and although there were so many, the net was not torn"


----------



## Hairazor

154 (add 42 days and it will be Halloween)


----------



## Goblin

155-The TV series Sea Hunt ran in syndication from 1958 to 1961 with 155 episodes


----------



## scareme

156-Alfa Romeo 156 Saloon

http://www.yourdriving.co.uk/page/car-profile/var/147/carreview/Alfa Romeo_156_Saloon_1997_2006.html


----------



## Goblin

157-Alabama State Route 157


----------



## N. Fantom

158-158 surf and skate (Store in OBX)


----------



## Goblin

159-The Alfa Romeo 159


----------



## Hairazor

160 - (actually 160 _billion_) - the number of extrasolar planets


----------



## RoxyBlue

161 - an elementary school district in Flossmoor, IL


----------



## Goblin

162-Teamsters Local 162


----------



## badger

163 - the 163rd XKCD comic is this little gem...


----------



## Goblin

164-Year 164 was a leap year starting on Saturday of the Julian calendar


----------



## Zurgh

165- Bartenders Union Local 165, Las Vegas.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

166 - Dow Jones Industrials fell 166 points on June 24, 2005


----------



## Copchick

*167 cm* = 5.48 Feet


----------



## Lord Homicide

168 - There are 168 prime numbers less than 1000


----------



## RoxyBlue

169 - US Route 169 currently runs for 966 miles (1555 km) from the city of Virginia, Minnesota to Tulsa, Oklahoma at US Route 64.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

170 - The maximum check-out possible in a standard game of darts.


----------



## Lord Homicide

171 is a palindrome.


----------



## Spooky1

172 feet is the world record high dive


----------



## Goblin

173-Scheming Schemers is the 173rd short starring the Three Stooges released October 4, 1956


----------



## Copchick

174 - 174 Foot Army Landing Craft Runs Aground, Spills Fuel into Alaskan Bay (June 10, 2012)


----------



## Spooky1

175 - United Airlines Flight 175 was a passenger flight which was hijacked by al-Qaeda terrorists on September 11, 2001


----------



## Goblin

176-Tiny Troubles is the 176th Our Gang short comedy film, released on February 18, 1939


----------



## Frightmaster-General

177 - .177 calibre (4.5 mm) is the smallest size of pellets used in airguns.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolOkay...can I first say...Help Zurgh...HELP!) The number 178 is made up of a combination of the attributes and energies of the numbers 1, 7 and 8. Number 1 brings its vibrations of assertiveness, creation, ambition, courage and intuition. Number 7 adds spiritual enlightenment and awareness, inner-wisdom and knowledge, understanding and persistence of purpose. Number 8 resonates with money, abundance, material supply and karma - the law of cause and effect....sorry....that is all I came up with....


----------



## RoxyBlue

179 - The year 179 started on a Thursday of the Julian calendar


----------



## Goblin

180-Half a circle has 180 degrees.


----------



## Copchick

181 is the reported population for Meadow Acres, Wyoming in the 2000 census.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: 182 is the amount of reasons I love the Haunt forum so much...I won't bore you with all of them though....too much typing... (and yes..I know this is a cop out...)


----------



## Frightmaster-General

183 - The atomic number of an element temporarily called Unocttrium


----------



## Goblin

184-184 Dejopeja is a large M-type Main belt asteroid


----------



## Frightmaster-General

185 - The traditional number used in the Improv game of 185 where, given a subject from the audience, players make up jokes beginning with "185 (blanks) walk into a bar."


----------



## RoxyBlue

186 - the IQ I'd like to have


----------



## Lord Homicide

187 - police murder code slang


----------



## Frightmaster-General

188 - The Yazoo River in Mississippi is 188 miles long.


----------



## Copchick

189 - Prime Factors of 189=3x3x3x7


----------



## Goblin

190-190 is a hexagonal number


----------



## Frightmaster-General

191 - Highway 191 is a short horror movie.


----------



## Spooky1

192 Books - A book store in New York City


----------



## Frightmaster-General

193 - The number of member states of the United Nations.


----------



## Goblin

194-Equatorial Guinea ranks #194 in population density


----------



## Frightmaster-General

195 - The Guantanamo Internment Serial Number of Mohammad al-Shumrani.


----------



## Copchick

196 - By Most Accounts, There Are *196* Countries in the World


----------



## Goblin

197-Ye Olde Minstrels is the 197th Our Gang short comedy film, released on March 18, 1941


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*198* - 198 Ampella is a fairly large Main belt 'S-type' asteroid, discovered by Alphonse Borrelly on June 13, 1879.


----------



## Copchick

199 - Bottles of beer, when you're on a really long trip and 99 bottles of beer just won't do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

200 - the fifth episode of the fourteenth season of South Park, and the 200th overall episode of the series.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*201* - 201 in binary (11001001) is the title of an episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Goblin

202-Area code 202 is the area code assigned to Washington D.C.


----------



## Copchick

*203* divided by 7 equals 29.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*204* - The HTTP status code indicating the request was received but there is no response to the request.


----------



## Goblin

205-The number of licks it takes to get to the tootsie roll center! Mister Owl told me!


----------



## Copchick

206 - There are 206 bones in the typical adult human body.


----------



## Evil Andrew

207 - There are 207 bones in the typical adult human body, after they miss a payment ...


----------



## Goblin

208-The room number of my art class in high school


----------



## Copchick

"No. 209" - The name of a Gin made in San Francisco


----------



## Goblin

210-The number of my homeroom in my senior year


----------



## Evil Andrew

211 - From basic needs to any health and human service program, one call to 2-1-1 offers access to:

Basic human needs resource
Physical and mental health resources
Financial stability
Programs for children, youth and families
Support for older Americans and persons with disabilities
Volunteer opportunities and donations
Support for community crisis or disaster recovery


----------



## Spooky1

212 = Boiling point of water in degrees F (at sea level)


----------



## Goblin

213-213 was an American hip hop group from Long Beach, California consisting of Snoop Dogg, Warren G and Nate Dogg.


----------



## Copchick

214 - Valentine's Day


----------



## Lord Homicide

215 - CA prop to legalize medical use of weed


----------



## MrGrimm

216 Cleveland Ohio area code


----------



## Frightmaster-General

217 - In Stephen King's novel "The Shining", room 217 plays a central part of the story as it is haunted.


----------



## Spooky1

218 - Country code for Libya


----------



## Goblin

219- the North American telephone area code for northwest Indiana


----------



## Lord Homicide

220 - common voltage


----------



## Hairazor

221 - in the Dewey Decimal system - Old Testament


----------



## MrGrimm

222 - is the title of a comedy album by Patton Oswalt


----------



## Goblin

224- Illinois area codes


----------



## Hairazor

223 - the number skipped


----------



## Spooky1

225 - The Antonov An-225 Mriya is a strategic airlift cargo aircraft, designed by the Antonov Design Bureau in the 1980s.


----------



## Goblin

226-The SIG P226 is a full-sized, service-type pistol made by SIG Sauer.


----------



## MrGrimm

227 - 227 is an American situation comedy that originally aired on NBC from September 14, 1985, until May 6, 1990. The series stars Marla Gibbs as a sharp-tongued, inner-city resident gossip and housewife, Mary Jenkins.


----------



## Goblin

228- 228 Massacre


----------



## Copchick

229 - is an area code used in Georgia


----------



## Goblin

230-The time it is right now!


----------



## MrGrimm

231 is the number of cubic inches in a US liquid gallon


----------



## Goblin

232-The time it is right now!


----------



## Lambchop

233 is the next number


----------



## kauldron

234 is in order


----------



## Lambchop

Followed by 235.


----------



## scareme

236 is the name of a magazine published by Boston University about creative writing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

237 - Room 237 is a 2012 American documentary film directed by Rodney Ascher about perceived meanings in Stanley Kubrick's film "The Shining".


----------



## Lambchop

238 - Uranium-238 (238 U or U-238) is the most common isotope of uranium found in nature.


----------



## scareme

239-239 N Heights Ave, Youngstown, OH is for sale. This house is in HISTORIC NORTHSIDE/WICK PARK AREA. Youngstown's affluent Manchester Family once owned this 111 year old 3895 sqft original Brick & lime cobblestone exterior. 10 foot ceilings. 12 inch baseboards. Mahogany built-ins. 5 bedrooms. 4.5 baths. 4 FP's. For only 17,000. Why such a deal? this is why....

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/239-N-Heights-Ave-Youngstown-OH-44504/34840383_zpid/


----------



## Lambchop

240 - 240 is an area code in the western half of Maryland.


----------



## RoxyBlue

241 - a King County Metro Transit route number


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*242* - a United Nations Security Council Resolution, adopted unanimously by the UN Security Council on November 22, 1967, in the aftermath of the Six-Day War.


----------



## Goblin

243-243 WINCHESTER caliber rifles


----------



## Lambchop

244 - Plutonium-244 (244Pu) is an isotope of plutonium that has a halflife of 80 million years. This is longer than any of the other isotopes of plutonium and longer than any actinide except for the three naturally abundant ones uranium-235 (704 million years), uranium-238, and thorium-232. It is also longer than any other radioactive isotopes except samarium-146 (103 million years), potassium-40 (1248 million years), and a large number of isotopes with half-lives longer than the age of the universe, such as lutetium-176 (38×109 years).


----------



## DocK

245


----------



## RoxyBlue

246 - the first three even numbers when you start counting at 1


----------



## Halloween Jokes

247 is about how many candies I ate from my kids Halloween bag


----------

